# [Tutorial] Ultimate Guide to tweaking AMD CGMiner 3.7.2 Kalroth edition. SGMiner instructions included aswell. Get the most hash out of your GPU!



## dmfree88

*ADDITIONAL INFO*

*Setting up a mining rig to auto-start:*

Using windows its as simple as setting your bat file as a rule in your task scheduler (control panel, admin tools). Then go back into your bat file and increase the timeout to atleast 30 (pending how fast your pc boots up its based on seconds, may need more). This gives your pc time to boot-up and relax prior to starting the miner. Then make sure your set to auto-login. Reboot pc and make sure it starts up. Then you can shut down, unhook your monitor and hook up a dummy cord (if you need one see here). Hit the power button and check your monitoring software or pool to see that your still working properly







.

*Setting up multiple GPU:*

This is as simple as doing everything mentioned above. You create a new conf file exactly the same as the previous. This time name it whatever you want (but dont over-write your original). Adjust the settings as needed but make sure you change the device as-well:
"device" : "0" is the first gpu so for the 2nd gpu its "device" : "1" and so on for the rest.

Then after you have saved your config file you will need to make a new .bat file as well. Same as the previous except you must call your config file:

Code:



Code:


CGminer:
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
timeout /t 4
cgminer.exe --scrypt -c yourconfig.conf

SGminer:

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
timeout /t 4
sgminer.exe -c yourconfig.conf

Same as before name the .bat file whatever you like just make sure its saved as a .bat file. Now you can run both your gpu in separate miner windows and tweak them as needed. As well as point them towards different pools/coins if you'd like.
*
You will notice when starting your 2nd (or 3rd or 4th etc) gpu that it will say that the other threads are disabled. While it will not do this on the first one. This does not mean its not working right. Anytime the miner is started the first thread must start then be disabled. Dont be alarmed!







*

*Will be adding much more to this section as I go along and refine the rest. Any suggestions greatly appreciated







.*


----------



## dmfree88

Reserved thanks


----------



## uaedroid

Very nice indeed. Thank you dmfree88!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Thanks, I'll try this for my 290X, it's only getting 880KH/s on CG.

Does this offer any major improvements on 7970s/280Xs ?


----------



## OneFast3

Nice. Glad to see someone else likes the kalroth fork.

For me one of the best features is the : for the gpu and mem clocks to return to whatever I set on exit as I use my machine sometimes for other things.


----------



## fit949

Thanks for this Post. + rep for you.

I might try undervolting

My system has trifire 6970 pushing 1.5 Mh with no overclocks and good temps all below 80. Ill install afterburner and see what that does for me.

Thanks


----------



## bond32

Giving sgminer a try. Any 290/290x owners using this? What settings are you running?


----------



## dmfree88

Sgminer will be same settings as cgminer it just produces better hashrates and less problems.

As far as improvements they are listed on the downloads page for each but the main reason for the new guide is the new intensity settings which so far i can overclock further with 2 threads and gained 40kh/s personally (lots of tweaking). Im sure this will vary from card to card but if you are currently only able to use 1 thread then this will get you 2. Which in my experience gives better hashrates and lower stales, but also gives more oc room







(if going up helps for you







).


----------



## jomama22

im a bit confused....do i put the original cgminer.exe into the kalroth folder? do i just merge the two folders together and just let kalroth overwrite? Where should i point cgminer.exe too?


----------



## dmfree88

You can overwrite your original or just make a new folder. You dont have to move anything or use anything from your original unless you want to copy over ur config or bat file that u alteady made. U can just start fresh or overwrite the old one. Whatever u want


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> You can overwrite your original or just make a new folder. You dont have to move anything or use anything from your original unless you want to copy over ur config or bat file that u alteady made. U can just start fresh or overwrite the old one. Whatever u want


gotcha.
edit: got it squared away, thanks.


----------



## Hueristic

Great Job +rep

Add official support thread in OP.


----------



## Vash the Stampede

Thanks! this really got me started!

I sat here for an hour and I couldn't figure out what i did wrong, because i kept on getting the "Need to specify at least one pool server" message.

I didn't realize you had to go to Control Panel/Appearance/Folder Options/View/ and uncheck "Hide extensions"

Because my sgminer.conf file looked normal..... but it really had an .txt at the end of it.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vash the Stampede*
> 
> Thanks! this really got me started!
> 
> I sat here for an hour and I couldn't figure out what i did wrong, because i kept on getting the "Need to specify at least one pool server" message.
> 
> I didn't realize you had to go to Control Panel/Appearance/Folder Options/View/ and uncheck "Hide extensions"
> 
> Because my sgminer.conf file looked normal..... but it really had an .txt at the end of it.


Good to know i will add this to the guide when im back at the pc. You can also make sure in notepad you press save as, then select "all files" instead of "text documents" before saving as "cgminer.conf". Which can avoid what you had to do but its probably better to see your extensions anyways.


----------



## NitroOC

I'm using CGminer right now, but noticed that you set the config file and start the mining with a batch file? I've always just double clicked on cgminer.exe to begin mining. Which is the better way, and why?


----------



## dmfree88

The batch file allows for the timeout and setting seperate configs. Just good practice for multiple gpu. Also lets you add the gpu max alloc which arguably may or may not be needed. But its added as generally better to have and not need then need and not have.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

+1 rep m8, good guide







I will pm u about some things )


----------



## capitaltpt

+1, your guide really got me started with mining. I do have a noob question to throw out there though:

Is it ok for the WU/m to be over 90% (or even (100%)? Everything I read makes it seem like 90% is the minimum you should shoot for.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> +1, your guide really got me started with mining. I do have a noob question to throw out there though:
> 
> Is it ok for the WU/m to be over 90% (or even (100%)? Everything I read makes it seem like 90% is the minimum you should shoot for.


yes the higher the better! it will fluctuate wildly at first. but after 24 hours around %95+ is awesome. 90%+ is generally the minimum.


----------



## Darklyric

Hey My extra threads are being disabled due to dynamic mode. Any idea what that means?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Hey My extra threads are being disabled due to dynamic mode. Any idea what that means?


I think too high of intensity can do that. Dynamic mode is when you set intensity to d and it barely has any hashpower.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I think too high of intensity can do that. Dynamic mode is when you set intensity to d and it barely has any hashpower.


I honestly have just been using a .bat for everything but I really want a backup pool as I'm sick of driving back home to restart my miners when pools crash.

I just used the OP's guide for cgminer (couldn't get sgminer going and don't have to time tonight to play with it).

I just c/p'd his .config and entered 290 arguements and tried the extra thread as well.

I think this

Code:



Code:


"xintensity" : "3",

is the issue but I've never used this fine intensity tuning xintensity before and is there a way to turn dynamic mode off?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> I honestly have just been using a .bat for everything but I really want a backup pool as I'm sick of driving back home to restart my miners when pools crash.
> 
> I just used the OP's guide for cgminer (couldn't get sgminer going and don't have to time tonight to play with it).
> 
> I just c/p'd his .config and entered 290 arguements and tried the extra thread as well.
> 
> I think this
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "xintensity" : "3",
> 
> is the issue but I've never used this fine intensity tuning xintensity before and is there a way to turn dynamic mode off?


You have kalroths cgminer though right? its the only one that works with xintensity. if you use xintensity on the regular cgminer it wont work and will just revert to dynamic mode.

also when you switch from 1 thread to 2 threads you generally have to use a lower thread concurrency. almost all cards work pretty well with 8193 thread concurrency might be worth a shot. try your shaders*n+1. n being a random number like 3-10


----------



## neurotix

Any idea what settings would be best for a 290 and a 7970?

With the 290 I tried xintensity 500 (It's larger than what you get with intensity 20) but it didn't seem to raise my hashrate.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Any idea what settings would be best for a 290 and a 7970?
> 
> With the 290 I tried xintensity 500 (It's larger than what you get with intensity 20) but it didn't seem to raise my hashrate.


Xi 600 is ~= to I 20. Try 400 and 380-390. With 2 threads try 190-195.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> You have kalroths cgminer though right? its the only one that works with xintensity. if you use xintensity on the regular cgminer it wont work and will just revert to dynamic mode.
> 
> also when you switch from 1 thread to 2 threads you generally have to use a lower thread concurrency. almost all cards work pretty well with 8193 thread concurrency might be worth a shot. try your shaders*n+1. n being a random number like 3-10


now i feel stupid.... I plugged it into my old version of 3.1 thats sitting for backup reasons


----------



## justgivemeaname

I'm running a cgminer(sgminer) on Xubuntu 12.04. Once in the miner I press (s) and (w) to create a default sgminer.conf in a default location: /home/user/.sgminer/.sgminer.conf/. But I am unable to find the file in that location to edit (I want to change the default settings). I installed a search app but that has not worked. I get an error (cannot open or create file) when I try to save a .conf file to different location. When I start the miner it tells me it is using the default .conf file from the default location even though it doesn't appear to be in that folder. Fairly new to linux. I'm mining as an exercise to learn about linux and computers in general. Here is a copy of my terminal:

Select an option or any other key to return
Config filename to write (Enter for default) [/home/user/.sgminer/sgminer.conf
]:
/home/user/sgminer.conf/
Cannot open or create file
[Q]ueue: 1
[Scantime: 30
[E]xpiry: 60
[W]rite config file
[C]gminer restart
Select an option or any other key to return

When I hit enter for default the file isn't in the directory stated, and when I try to change it slightly I get the error.

Edit: Figured it out. File was just hidden. Now I'm trying to convert the .bat to a .sh for linux. Any help appreciated.

Please help point me in the right direction!


----------



## Bridgypoo

Hmm. Tried default conf file and bat on my 7970 Vapor X. It's been going for about 36 minutes with a 725.9 average khs. Not really a gain over cgminer 3.7.2.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridgypoo*
> 
> Hmm. Tried default conf file and bat on my 7970 Vapor X. It's been going for about 36 minutes with a 725.9 average khs. Not really a gain over cgminer 3.7.2.


Theres not much of a difference as far as regular use. The main thing is xintensity. If your using 2 threads already you likely wont see much of a difference. But switching to 2 threads generally decreases stales and increases wu. But even with 1 thread if you mess with xintensity enough you should get a little more out of it.


----------



## wholeeo

Any ideas on how to get my pair of 290x's over 900? I'm so close..895 khashes on both using cgminer 3.7.2 kalroth edition. Here's my config,

Code:



Code:


"intensity" : "20",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"vectors" : "1",
"thread-concurrency" : "27400",
"temp-cutoff" : "88",
"temp-overheat" : "91",
"temp-target" : "69",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-only" : true,
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "60",
"expiry" : "120",
"failover-only" : true,
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"device" : "1",
"gpu-fan" : "50-75",
"auto-fan" : true,
"gpu-engine" : "938",
"gpu-memory" : "1500",
"gpu-powertune" : "30",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"no-submit-stale" : true

After trying a crap load of settings out there these have gotten me the best results with these cards,

XFX R9-290X-ENFC
MSI R9 290X 4GD5

Both reference versions.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Any ideas on how to get my pair of 290x's over 900? I'm so close..895 khashes on both using cgminer 3.7.2 kalroth edition. Here's my config,
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "intensity" : "20",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "vectors" : "1",
> "thread-concurrency" : "27400",
> "temp-cutoff" : "88",
> "temp-overheat" : "91",
> "temp-target" : "69",
> "expiry" : "1",
> "failover-only" : true,
> "log" : "5",
> "queue" : "1",
> "scan-time" : "60",
> "expiry" : "120",
> "failover-only" : true,
> "temp-hysteresis" : "3",
> "device" : "1",
> "gpu-fan" : "50-75",
> "auto-fan" : true,
> "gpu-engine" : "938",
> "gpu-memory" : "1500",
> "gpu-powertune" : "30",
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "no-submit-stale" : true
> 
> After trying a crap load of settings out there these have gotten me the best results with these cards,
> 
> XFX R9-290X-ENFC
> MSI R9 290X 4GD5
> 
> Both reference versions.


I wish i had one to test but im sure with some math and some serious tinkering u could get over 900. Mess with xintensity and clocks you will get there.

Its all about the balance with mem and core clock not always about going up but if u have a good balance try moving mem and core up equal amounts small increments see what happens


----------



## esqueue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Any ideas on how to get my pair of 290x's over 900? I'm so close..895 khashes on both using cgminer 3.7.2 kalroth edition. Here's my config,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "intensity" : "20",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "vectors" : "1",
> "thread-concurrency" : "27400",
> "temp-cutoff" : "88",
> "temp-overheat" : "91",
> "temp-target" : "69",
> "expiry" : "1",
> "failover-only" : true,
> "log" : "5",
> "queue" : "1",
> "scan-time" : "60",
> "expiry" : "120",
> "failover-only" : true,
> "temp-hysteresis" : "3",
> "device" : "1",
> "gpu-fan" : "50-75",
> "auto-fan" : true,
> "gpu-engine" : "938",
> "gpu-memory" : "1500",
> "gpu-powertune" : "30",
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "no-submit-stale" : true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After trying a crap load of settings out there these have gotten me the best results with these cards,
> 
> XFX R9-290X-ENFC
> MSI R9 290X 4GD5
> 
> Both reference versions.


I have almost the same settings on my xfx r9 290x with epilda and can't get any better.
My setup is 1x 650 ti card for normal use and 1x 290x for mining. The 290x has epilda memory. I'm on driver 13.11. My settings and speed are below. Can I hope to get anything more out of this card? I've tried many settings and anything in the thousands result in slow speeds.

Code:



Code:


"intensity" : "20",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "32760",
"gpu-engine" : "939",
"gpu-memclock" : "1500",
"temp-cutoff" : "90",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-only" : true,
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"device" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "1"


----------



## dmfree88

Im sure you can improve by going to kalroths with 2 threads. Should decrease stale rate. Im unsure of good settings would take alot of testing it usually requires completely different clocks and thread concurrency. xintensity will get you there though. Read through the guide should help. Ill try to update it tonight some aswell keep checking back


----------



## Toque

Thank you for the great guide.

Still a little confused about xintensity.

What should xintensity be set to on a 290x with 2816 shaders?


----------



## dmfree88

Its hard saying wish i had one to test.

Depends if using 2 gpu threads or one but you can start by setting close to your normal intensity setting.

Check the very beginning of the guide. Intensity is twice as much at each increase. The threadcount at each is listed. Use that to determine which xi setting puts you where on the normal intensity list.

So intensity is double increase of threads per intensity

Xintensity multiplies by ur shaders. Compare threadcount of each to see where xintensity puts you.


----------



## Toque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esqueue*
> 
> I have almost the same settings on my xfx r9 290x with epilda and can't get any better.
> My setup is 1x 650 ti card for normal use and 1x 290x for mining. The 290x has epilda memory. I'm on driver 13.11. My settings and speed are below. Can I hope to get anything more out of this card? I've tried many settings and anything in the thousands result in slow speeds.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "intensity" : "20",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "32760",
> "gpu-engine" : "939",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1500",
> "temp-cutoff" : "90",
> "expiry" : "1",
> "failover-only" : true,
> "log" : "5",
> "queue" : "0",
> "scan-time" : "1",
> "device" : "0",
> "gpu-threads" : "1"


Im bouncing around high 800's and low 900's with these settings. Using powercolor 290x with ep mem. I would try to change your worksize to 512 and lower your thread-concurrency to at least 27400.



"intensity" : "20",
"vectors" : "1",
"worksize" : "512",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "22529",
"gpu-engine" : "1030",
"gpu-fan" : "20-100",
"gpu-memclock" : "1475",
"gpu-powertune" : "50",
"temp-cutoff" : "99",
"temp-overheat" : "95",
"temp-target" : "90",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-only" : true,
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"device" : "0,1",
"gpu-threads" : "2"


----------



## nickmarch

Hello All!

I'm so glad that I found this forum and dmfree88's post!

I ordered a rig and want to hit the ground running when it arrives. One problem! I'm confused as hell and need help configuring the miner.

Which miner would you use? cgminer 3.7.3 Kalroth or sgminer 4.0.0?

Can someone PLEASE post a configure file that will control both cards and has a backup pool? I'm clueless! I don't want to overclock. I just want to configure so that it works.

The rig I purchased has two AMD Radeon R9 290X 4GB cards (290X x2).

Can someone please post configure files for whichever miner you think will work best for me?

Thanks A MILLION!


----------



## Toque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickmarch*
> 
> Hello All!
> 
> I'm so glad that I found this forum and dmfree88's post!
> 
> I ordered a rig and want to hit the ground running when it arrives. One problem! I'm confused as hell and need help configuring the miner.
> 
> Which miner would you use? cgminer 3.7.3 Kalroth or sgminer 4.0.0?
> 
> Can someone PLEASE post a configure file that will control both cards and has a backup pool? I'm clueless! I don't want to overclock. I just want to configure so that it works.
> 
> The rig I purchased has two AMD Radeon R9 290X 4GB cards (290X x2).
> 
> Can someone please post configure files for whichever miner you think will work best for me?
> 
> Thanks A MILLION!


You can use the config that I posted above you. It will work for both miners. You'll just have to see what works best for you.

I hoped this helped.


----------



## nickmarch

Thanks Toque! I appreciate your help!

When the rig arrives I'm sure I'll have more questions.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Nice work i have compiled the new sgminer 4.1 it works about the same as 4.0 has xint and the extra kernals you can use. Sadly using xint hurts my output i get 830 per card running int 13 thread 8192 and g2.
its on my site under Sgminer-4.1.zip
http://bal3wolf.centelia.net/MINING/


----------



## Minusorange

Can't find anything on the wiki for my 290 Tri-X and I'm completely lost with what to change or how to change it



Is what I currently have but it seems awfully low right ? What would you suggest I change to get it to around 850/900 Kh/s like the 290's are supposed to pull


----------



## dmfree88

Thx @bal3wolf your awesome ill add it soon, that changes the whole ball game









@minusorange i dont have a 290 but tc is usually very high like 22000+. I really dont know if or how to get 2 threads to work right still hoping people post more info.. ill try to get some info on it and post it if i can find any. Let u know soon. Maybe someone else will pop in with a 290


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Thx @bal3wolf your awesome ill add it soon, that changes the whole ball game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @minusorange i dont have a 290 but tc is usually very high like 22000+. I really dont know if or how to get 2 threads to work right still hoping people post more info.. ill try to get some info on it and post it if i can find any. Let u know soon. Maybe someone else will pop in with a 290


Thanks, trying to get help from the official bitcoin mining guide thread as well, upping intensity to 20 is giving me much better hashrate I'm now getting 785/202

I also found this in a thread on another forum about the card I have
Quote:


> "intensity" : "20",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "vectors" : "1",
> "thread-concurrency" : "25601",
> "temp-cutoff" : "88",
> "temp-overheat" : "91",
> "temp-target" : "69",
> "expiry" : "1",
> "failover-only" : true,
> "temp-hysteresis" : "3",
> "api-port" : "4028",
> "expiry" : "120",
> "log" : "5",
> "queue" : "1",
> "scan-time" : "60",
> "expiry" : "120",
> "device" : "1",
> "remove-disabled" : true,
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "gpu-powertune" : "20",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1250",
> "gpu-engine" : "1020",
> "gpu-fan" : "50-75",
> "auto-fan" : true,
> "no-submit-stale" : true


As I said in the other thread, is it worth just copy & pasting it into my conf file ? Or would it be better adding one line at a time to tweak and narrow the variables ?

Also do you happen to know what default temp hysterisis is at ? Going to sleep and got my temp cut-off at 80 and don't really want the card going any higher as I use it for gaming so don't want to shorten the cards life by running high temps 24/7 and I know 80 will be ok for prolonged use but I know hysterisis is added to cutoff before it actually cuts off


----------



## lightsout

Thanks for this thread, recently got four 270's and have yet to really tweak them. Haven't done much scrypt mining yet but only able to get about 420khash so far. Over that my WU is extremely low.

I thought everything above cgminer 3.7.2 didn't allow GPU mining.

Anyways subbed and thanks again.


----------



## Minusorange

Just to update, the code I posted earlier worked great for my tri-x had an average of around 850kh/s with threads @ 24801 and lowered the temp settings. The first few hours using the standard conf posted resulted in over 1700 HW's whereas the new conf info resulted in 1HW overnight for a grand total of 1,489.55090147 Doge coins which isn't much but it's a good basis for me to get started with all this mining malarkey


----------



## capitaltpt

Ok, need some advice from someone. I've read everywhere that you can have different GPUs in the same system for mining. I've got a 280x and two 6870's. I've been having a heck of a time getting them to work together and I think it's something up with cgminer. Using the cgminer -n command I get this:



It shows:

0 -Tahiti
1 - Barts
2 - Barts

but on the next line, the descriptions show the GPUs numbered in the reverse order. So which is which?


----------



## legoman786

Ok, ok. I'll bite. I'll try it out tonight.


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, need some advice from someone. I've read everywhere that you can have different GPUs in the same system for mining. I've got a 280x and two 6870's. I've been having a heck of a time getting them to work together and I think it's something up with cgminer. Using the cgminer -n command I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows:
> 
> 0 -Tahiti
> 1 - Barts
> 2 - Barts
> 
> 
> 
> but on the next line, the descriptions show the GPUs numbered in the reverse order. So which is which?


Best to just run separate instances of CGminer


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, need some advice from someone. I've read everywhere that you can have different GPUs in the same system for mining. I've got a 280x and two 6870's. I've been having a heck of a time getting them to work together and I think it's something up with cgminer. Using the cgminer -n command I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows:
> 
> 0 -Tahiti
> 1 - Barts
> 2 - Barts
> 
> 
> 
> but on the next line, the descriptions show the GPUs numbered in the reverse order. So which is which?
> 
> 
> 
> Best to just run separate instances of CGminer
Click to expand...

I'm trying to do that, but it seems there is some crossover. When I run device 0, hashes and speeds jump for 0. When I run device 1, Hash speeds show for GPU 1, however fans and temp remain the same for 1. GPU 2's fans and temp ramp up for device 1.


----------



## esqueue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toque*
> 
> Im bouncing around high 800's and low 900's with these settings. Using powercolor 290x with ep mem. I would try to change your worksize to 512 and lower your thread-concurrency to at least 27400.
> 
> 
> 
> "intensity" : "20",
> "vectors" : "1",
> "worksize" : "512",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "22529",
> "gpu-engine" : "1030",
> "gpu-fan" : "20-100",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1475",
> "gpu-powertune" : "50",
> "temp-cutoff" : "99",
> "temp-overheat" : "95",
> "temp-target" : "90",
> "expiry" : "1",
> "failover-only" : true,
> "log" : "5",
> "queue" : "0",
> "scan-time" : "1",
> "device" : "0,1",
> "gpu-threads" : "2"


Thanks for the assistance. I forgot to update. My current settings for my 290x with epilda memory are

Code:



Code:


"intensity" : "20",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "32760",
"shaders" : "2816",
"gpu-engine" : "1045",
"gpu-memclock" : "1400",
"gpu-powertune" : "20",
"temp-cutoff" : "90",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-only" : true,
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"device" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "1"


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> Ok, need some advice from someone. I've read everywhere that you can have different GPUs in the same system for mining. I've got a 280x and two 6870's. I've been having a heck of a time getting them to work together and I think it's something up with cgminer. Using the cgminer -n command I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows:
> 
> 0 -Tahiti
> 1 - Barts
> 2 - Barts
> 
> but on the next line, the descriptions show the GPUs numbered in the reverse order. So which is which?


Might be some sort of read error might have to run in one instance. Just add commas and more config for each. Can also try switching slots of gpu see if it works better.


----------



## Minusorange

For some reason the pool dashboard I'm currently mining at is saying I'm at 1286kh/s (has peaked at 1389kh/s and a low of 980) on my 290 with a tweaked version of the settings I posted previously which doesn't sound right as I thought 290's could only get around 900 max ? Within Sgminer it's showing as 840/839 kh/s which seems more reasonable

Note I'm not complaining just puzzled at the higher number


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Nice work i have compiled the new sgminer 4.1 it works about the same as 4.0 has xint and the extra kernals you can use. Sadly using xint hurts my output i get 830 per card running int 13 thread 8192 and g2.
> its on my site under Sgminer-4.1.zip
> http://bal3wolf.centelia.net/MINING/


I finally got around to trying it and its missing the DLL files. Heres a copy WITH the dlls included if anyone needs it:

http://www.gigacog.com/sgminer-4.1.0.zip

another link if needed

https://www.dropbox.com/s/e9lk9yq7gshcn7o/sgminer-4.1-windows.zip

im still experimenting will add to the guide later. Might just re-write a master guide with both my cgminer and vertminer combined. not sure yet.. lots of work to do this weekend though wont get around to it for a bit.. good luck all!


----------



## srSheepdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> Ok, need some advice from someone. I've read everywhere that you can have different GPUs in the same system for mining. I've got a 280x and two 6870's. I've been having a heck of a time getting them to work together and I think it's something up with cgminer. Using the cgminer -n command I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows:
> 
> 0 -Tahiti
> 1 - Barts
> 2 - Barts
> 
> but on the next line, the descriptions show the GPUs numbered in the reverse order. So which is which?


I have a 6870 and a 270X playing well together. When I get home (in 5 hours), I'll post the .conf that I'm using.


----------



## srSheepdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> For some reason the pool dashboard I'm currently mining at is saying I'm at 1286kh/s (has peaked at 1389kh/s and a low of 980) on my 290 with a tweaked version of the settings I posted previously which doesn't sound right as I thought 290's could only get around 900 max ? Within Sgminer it's showing as 840/839 kh/s which seems more reasonable
> 
> Note I'm not complaining just puzzled at the higher number


Pool dashboards tend to show the hashrate jumping around, due to the calculation methods used (anyone got details on this?) What you are seeing in cgminer is going to be more accurate.


----------



## srSheepdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> Ok, need some advice from someone. I've read everywhere that you can have different GPUs in the same system for mining. I've got a 280x and two 6870's. I've been having a heck of a time getting them to work together and I think it's something up with cgminer. Using the cgminer -n command I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows:
> 
> 0 -Tahiti
> 1 - Barts
> 2 - Barts
> 
> but on the next line, the descriptions show the GPUs numbered in the reverse order. So which is which?


As promised...

Device 0 is my 6870, Device 1 is my R9 270X. Not sure why it assigned my PCIe slot #1 device as the second device, but it did. Just keep the same format (obviously adding Device 2) and adjust for your drives, and you should be good.

BTW, the below settings give me a hash rate of 287kh/s on the 6870. I could probably crank it higher, but I haven't played much with it yet.
Quote:


> "device" : "0,1",
> "xintensity" : "4,4",
> "worksize" : "64,128",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "4200,8192",
> "temp-cutoff" : "85",
> "expiry" : "1",
> "failover-only" : true,
> "log" : "5",
> "queue" : "0",
> "no-submit-stale" : true,
> "scan-time" : "1",
> "gpu-threads" : "2",
> "gpu-powertune" : "0,20",
> "gpu-engine" : "920,1100",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1050,1500"


----------



## rickyman0319

is this setting okay or not? I cannot get it to work with maxcoin.









please help me.


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srSheepdog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> Ok, need some advice from someone. I've read everywhere that you can have different GPUs in the same system for mining. I've got a 280x and two 6870's. I've been having a heck of a time getting them to work together and I think it's something up with cgminer. Using the cgminer -n command I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows:
> 
> 0 -Tahiti
> 1 - Barts
> 2 - Barts
> 
> but on the next line, the descriptions show the GPUs numbered in the reverse order. So which is which?
> 
> 
> 
> As promised...
> 
> Device 0 is my 6870, Device 1 is my R9 270X. Not sure why it assigned my PCIe slot #1 device as the second device, but it did. Just keep the same format (obviously adding Device 2) and adjust for your drives, and you should be good.
> 
> BTW, the below settings give me a hash rate of 287kh/s on the 6870. I could probably crank it higher, but I haven't played much with it yet.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "device" : "0,1",
> "xintensity" : "4,4",
> "worksize" : "64,128",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "4200,8192",
> "temp-cutoff" : "85",
> "expiry" : "1",
> "failover-only" : true,
> "log" : "5",
> "queue" : "0",
> "no-submit-stale" : true,
> "scan-time" : "1",
> "gpu-threads" : "2",
> "gpu-powertune" : "0,20",
> "gpu-engine" : "920,1100",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1050,1500"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Still a no go. I can run one card at a time or even both my 6870's together. As soon as I try to run two cards with different chipsets (in either separate bat/conf files or together with commas) the computer crashes. Don't know what else to try besides buying more 280's. I've re-installed Windows 5 times now and tried several different drivers with no luck.


----------



## srSheepdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> Still a no go. I can run one card at a time or even both my 6870's together. As soon as I try to run two cards with different chipsets (in either separate bat/conf files or together with commas) the computer crashes. Don't know what else to try besides buying more 280's. I've re-installed Windows 5 times now and tried several different drivers with no luck.


I was exactly where you were....ready to bash my head against the wall because I kept reading how it could be done and how others were running it just fine (like me). Trust me, it can be done.

Where I got hung up was in my confusion about which GPU was which in cgMiner. Once I figured that out, everything worked smoothly. Try shuffling the device order (0,2,1....2,1,0...etc) to make sure that isn't the issue. To simplify things, you might want to take out one of the 6870's, just to get it working with two different GPU's, and then add the third once you get that working.


----------



## capitaltpt

Already went that route actually. I've only ever tried 2 different ones at once to no avail. I did find when I moved the 6870 to pci slot 1 and plugged my displays into it that cgminer actually displayed the core and card description in the correct order, however I ran into the same issue of crashing when running the secondary card (even by itself). Oddly, in one experiment, I had one of my monitors plugged into the 280x and the other two into the 6870 (slot 1), and when mining with the just the 280, the screen distorted and went blank only on the two monitors in the 6870. The monitor on the 280 still showed that part of my desktop (although everything was frozen). All I can think now is maybe there's an issue with my motherboard. I do appreciate your input however.


----------



## srSheepdog

Dang... Best of luck to you, man.


----------



## racker

Can the 3.7.3 Kalroth build work with SCRYPT-JANE coins like ultracoin? If so can someone post their settings please?

I am using ultracoinminer with 2 Sapphire 270x cards, hash rate is 191 kh/s per card.



EDIT: Doesnt work.

So am trying this cgminer with pool clevermining and getting 500kh/s using settings on first page of this thread, thank you very much! They best I could get with 3.7.2 was 488kh/s.


----------



## jomama22

where the hell can i download a COMPILED 3.7.3 kalroth miner? all the link in op send you to source and binaries....


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> where the hell can i download a COMPILED 3.7.3 kalroth miner? all the link in op send you to source and binaries....


Binary means compiled.


----------



## kskwerl

Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?

i have 4 290x Sapphire Tri-x OC

]
,
"intensity" : "23",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "29056",
"temp-cutoff" : "90",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-only" : true,
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"device" : "0,1,2,3",
"gpu-threads" : "2"

}


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> 
> 
> is this setting okay or not? I cannot get it to work with maxcoin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please help me.


Not sure if this is your problem but you need your wallet address for the user name. Unless you were just hiding it. Here is my bat file.

@rem motd
@echo MAX.1GH.COM
@echo ===========
@echo Please replace our demo address with yours.
@echo

cgminer.exe --keccak --no-submit-stale -o stratum+tcp://maxpool.1gh.com:17333 -u mdr5rGdv5mq4zniSZDb6FdWnhUjV71C5d9 -p x


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> "intensity" : "20",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "vectors" : "1",
> "thread-concurrency" : "32765",
> "temp-cutoff" : "80",
> "temp-overheat" : "85",
> "temp-target" : "70",
> "expiry" : "1",
> "failover-only" : true,
> "temp-hysteresis" : "1",
> "api-port" : "4028",
> "expiry" : "120",
> "log" : "5",
> "queue" : "0",
> "scan-time" : "1",
> "expiry" : "1",
> "device" : "0",
> "remove-disabled" : true,
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "gpu-powertune" : "20",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1500",
> "gpu-engine" : "1000",
> "gpu-fan" : "50-65",
> "auto-fan" : true,
> "no-submit-stale" : true
> }


Current settings gone from 820kh/s to 890kh/s with temps at 70 degrees and 60% fans stll trying to tweak to get to just over 900kh/s but I'm at a loss to what I can do

Do you think downclocking the Core would give me the extra I need ?


----------



## kskwerl

I have 1 290 and 3 290x's. The 290 is GPU 0. Can anyone help me with my config please


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I have 1 290 and 3 290x's. The 290 is GPU 0. Can anyone help me with my config please


You could try what I'm doing

Get this version of cgminer: cgminer-3.7.2-mp0.04-sj0.02-ut0.02-int0.0
Quote:


> CGminer 3.7.2 patch which implements functionality to automatically search for the best GPU engine clock and MEMORY speeds.
> 
> This patch basically implements an automated graphics card tuning feature.
> 
> It takes ages to find the optimal settings, but the good news is that you'll be hashing while it's doing it (unless your GPU hangs, which is a very real possibility).
> 
> Here are some hints for using the patch:
> 
> First, figure out your maximum GPU and MEM clock speeds that your card will reliably run at. Don't worry about the hash rate too much, just focus on what your card can handle in terms of over-clocking.
> 
> Once you know where you card will run happily and (probably won't) hang/freeze/crash/etc, you can use the Ultratune patch to tune your card automatically.
> 
> To use the patch, compile CGminer with the patch (or download the provided Windows build) and start CGminer as you usually would.
> 
> Press 'G' for GPU Settings, then 'C' for Change, then 'U' for Ultratune.
> 
> Once you do that you'll be asked a number of questions about minimum and maximum speeds for the GPU and MEM. Fill in your minimums and maximums (the smaller the range the quicker you'll find your optimum speeds). If you set values too high, your GPU will eventually hang when Ultratune over clocks it too far. There are no safe-guards in this patch. It will do exactly what you tell it to do. If you tell it your GPU can run at 2000 MHz, it'll try it. So be sensible. Try to find your highest stable settings before using the patch.
> 
> My personal experience with 280X OC editions is that you'l probably be able to clock the GPU up to 1100 MHz and the MEM to about 1750 MHz. So you can try those settings and if your card hangs, reduce them by 10MHz or so at a time until it runs without problems, then use Ultratune to do the rest of the work for you.
> 
> Ultratune is one of those sort of things that you run when you have lots of time to spare. So set it up, hope it doesn't hang your system and then go to bed. Hopefully you'll wake up to a GPU performing very well, or at least acceptably. You can manually fine-tune after using the Ultratune patch if you feel it necessary.


You'll have to find your own sweetspot for concurrent threads and set you're own intensity but it will find you the best mem/core settings for optimal hashrate

C Threads you can find a common reference point through searching for settings for your card and intensity is generally 20


----------



## Minusorange

This is getting frustrating for me, I couldn't do 1500 in the end as I crashed while trying to use firefox when mining, lots of artifacts on the screen too. Now I can use 930 Core & 1445 Mem to get 821k/s thanks to autotune (which reported that setting as capable of 860kh/s) but it's still too low compared to the average 840 any 290 should be able to do and way off the 900 people are reporting their Tri-x's doing.

Checked GPU-Z and my card is 76.1% rating on the ASIC rater, whatever that means

So what should I do ? Change Threads even though every single conf posted for the Tri-x has it at 32765

I've literally left auto tune scanning for the past 3 hours to find something decent ranging from 900 to 1050 core and 1250 to 1500 mem, with 4000 ms intervals so am I just unlucky to have a hynix based crummy board ?


----------



## Minusorange

Okay so left it overnight to run on some tweaked settings, went again for 1500mem and it's still running 12 hours later

Current settings are 1020 core, 1500 mem, 25601 TC and I'm getting just around 900kh/s which I can live with as I'm not sure I can push it any higher


----------



## rickyman0319

how do I write a main and backup pool on batch file?


----------



## WLL77

goes like this:
cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum1.shibepool.com:3333 -u (your username here) -p (pword here) --failover-only -o stratum+tcp://themagepool.com:3333 -u (your username here) -p (pword here)

Edit,,to clarify,,, after you put in your initial pool address "-o stratum+tcp://"whatever pool your using" -u (your username here) -p (pword here)"
,, you then put the in the argument "--failover-only" followed by your backup pool " -o stratum+tcp://"whatever pool your using" -u (your username here) -p (pword here)",,,, , this can be repeated twice more for a total of three backups,, I believe.


----------



## rickyman0319

I tried to do that with dogehouse pool as main and mutlipool.us as backup it doesnot let me do it.

cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum11.dogehouse.org:8081 -u (your username here) -p (pword here) --failover-only -o stratum+tcp://us-east.multipool.us:7777-u (your username here) -p (pword here) -I20.

do I use powertune to change the mem and core clock? or use the cgminer to change it?


----------



## WLL77

Detach / space this part "7777-u" in your argument. after multipool address.

Ie.. us-east.multipool.us:7777 -u (put a space in between 7777 and -u)

As far as powertune,, I do not use. I believe you can change core and mem clock in cgminer under "G" then "C" I prefer to set all my clocks and voltages with msi afterburner.


----------



## rickyman0319

what about change the speed of core and memory? where do I change it? cgminer or powertune


----------



## WLL77

To access card settings in cgminer select "G" after pool management in the 5th row(see pic).. this will take you to your card settings,, once there select "C" to access the settings you can change.



Edit: I believe that you can adjust "powertune" within cgminer as well under the card settings.


----------



## rickyman0319

right now I have 2x 290. if I want to buy like a 250 or 240 to add on the mining. how will I config the batch file?

cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum11.dogehouse.org:8081 -u (your username here) -p (pword here) --failover-only -o stratum+tcp://us-east.multipool.us:7777 -u (your username here) -p (pword here) -I 20 -d 0,1.

I want to config CGwatch.


----------



## srSheepdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> right now I have 2x 290. if I want to buy like a 250 or 240 to add on the mining. how will I config the batch file?
> 
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum11.dogehouse.org:8081 -u (your username here) -p (pword here) --failover-only -o stratum+tcp://us-east.multipool.us:7777 -u (your username here) -p (pword here) -I 20 -d 0,1.
> 
> I want to config CGwatch.


Just my 2 cents, but I'd pony up for a 270/270X (or better yet, a used 7950), rather than go the R7 route. The R7 250 will get you around 100-120 kh/s, while a r9 270X will do around 500 kh/s and a 7950 will do around 700 kh/s.

I'm not much help on configuring the batch file though...


----------



## rickyman0319

anyone please help me with 2 x 290 and 1 x 270(x).

I only got 2 x 290 working right now. I just need 270 to work together with 2 x 290.

how can I do that?


----------



## Crizume

Did you create 2 separate batch files and run 2 instance of the miner? One batch for the 290's and one for the 270.


----------



## WLL77

Wanted to thank Dmfree88 for posting this tutorial.








With the info about xintensity and some searching round the web was able to get my 280x and 270x playing nice together in one instance of cgminer 3.7.3:


----------



## Creator

What are are your clocks and setting for 500 kH/s on the 270x? Mine are running 477 kH/s in sgminer at 1100/1500 clocks.


----------



## srSheepdog

Actually, I've since dropped my clocks to 1100/1500, since I was unable to game with the higher clocks, and now I get 477kh/s too. I could have reset it every time or just used a different conf file, but I wanted to simplify things, since the kids use that computer a lot too. But since you asked, here's my conf:

Device 0 is a 6870, Device 1 is the R9 270X. Using 3.7.2 Kalroth.

"device" : "0,1",
"xintensity" : "4,4",
"worksize" : "64,128",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "4200,8192",
"temp-cutoff" : "80",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-only" : true,
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "0",
"no-submit-stale" : true,
"scan-time" : "1",
"gpu-threads" : "2",
"gpu-powertune" : "0,20",
"gpu-engine" : "920,1100",
"gpu-memclock" : "1050,1500"


----------



## WLL77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> What are are your clocks and setting for 500 kH/s on the 270x? Mine are running 477 kH/s in sgminer at 1100/1500 clocks.


Clocks are: 1160 core,, 1500 mem,,
xintensity - 4
gpu - 2
TC - 8193
Worksize - 256

good info at the following reddit - http://redd.it/1yx086

Edit* Using Kalroth cgminer 3.7.3


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I have this for CGMiner : cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://middlecoin.com:3333 -u x-p x --no-adl -I 16 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 32765

How to i set SGMiner up?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Been trying for days but I still can't get either CGminer or SGminer to work with my card no matter what settings I edit. I always just get GPU 0 failure disabling error. Guiminer and CLPTS both work but these don't.


----------



## WLL77

MapRef41N93W: Can you post the .bat file your using and your conf,, if you have one.

Edit: Also what are you trying to mine?

Edit #2: what gpu are you using?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> MapRef41N93W: Can you post the .bat file your using and your conf,, if you have one.


This is the one I just setup for SGminer. It gives the same error as CGminer


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
timeout /t 4
sgminer.exe

{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://www.dogepool.net:4444",
"user" : "Username.Workername",
"pass" : "pass"
},
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://www.dogepool.net:2222",
"user" : "backupstuff",
"pass" : "backuppass"
}
]
,
"intensity" : "20",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "32765",
"temp-cutoff" : "90",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-only" : true,
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"device" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "2"
}



I've tried this with multiple other pools and coins as well and still get the same error for gpu 0 disabled.


----------



## WLL77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> This is the one I just setup for SGminer. It gives the same error as CGminer
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> timeout /t 4
> sgminer.exe
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://www.dogepool.net:4444",
> "user" : "Username.Workername",
> "pass" : "pass"
> },
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://www.dogepool.net:2222",
> "user" : "backupstuff",
> "pass" : "backuppass"
> }
> ]
> ,
> "intensity" : "20",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "32765",
> "temp-cutoff" : "90",
> "expiry" : "1",
> "failover-only" : true,
> "log" : "5",
> "queue" : "0",
> "scan-time" : "1",
> "device" : "0",
> "gpu-threads" : "2"
> }
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried this with multiple other pools and coins as well and still get the same error for gpu 0 disabled.


First your gpu-threads, intensity and threadcount are not meshing,,, looking at what you have I would think you have a 270x,,, which should be run gpu 1.

Edit,
in your sgminer folder,, delete your conf file,,, copy it first though,, and save somewhere *just not in your sgminer folder*. Also delete any .bin files that have your card info on them
ex: scrypt130511Tahitiglg2tc8193w256l4 will say BIN under file type.

if you don't have a .bat file create one and put the following in (if you have a .bat file replace it with the following):
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
timeout /t 4
sgminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://www.dogepool.net:4444 -u username.workername -p password

EDIT* for cgminer use the same above,, just replace with: cgminer.exe --script -o stratum+tcp://www.dogepool.net:4444 -u username.workername -p password

Once that is done,, run the bat and report back,,,pls.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

I have a 290x. I just followed what I saw here https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison

This is what happened


----------



## WLL77

Ok,, so it looks like your up and running,,, is that correct?
now press "S" then "W" to spit out a CONF file.

*Edit --- once you have the conf file you can readjust your parameters per the op's suggestions on the first page,,,,
you could try throwing in these settings from the mining hardware site you linked:
-I 20 -g 1 -w 512 --thread-concurrency 32765 as kind of a baseline,,,


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Alright I got a config file and it looks like this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://www.dogepool.net:4444",
"user" : "stuff",
"pass" : "stuff"
}
]
,
"intensity" : "d",
"xintensity" : "0",
"rawintensity" : "0",
"worksize" : "0",
"kernel" : "ckolivas",
"lookup-gap" : "0",
"thread-concurrency" : "0",
"shaders" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"gpu-engine" : "0-0",
"gpu-fan" : "0-85",
"gpu-memclock" : "0",
"gpu-memdiff" : "0",
"gpu-powertune" : "0",
"gpu-vddc" : "0.000",
"temp-cutoff" : "95",
"temp-overheat" : "85",
"temp-target" : "75",
"api-mcast-port" : "4028",
"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "28",
"failover-switch-delay" : "60",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"log" : "5",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "7",
"tcp-keepalive" : "30",
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"shares" : "0",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
}



Is there a correct config for a 290x since apparently the ones on the litecoin wiki are incorrect?

Edit: It's working now thanks man! Still getting a little lower KH then the card is apparently supposed to at 850 with others saying the Tri-X gets 1000, but I'm fine with it.


----------



## WLL77

Unfortunately individual gpu's can vary on their performance and there is no one,, set it and forget it config.... but that where the fun part comes in! You get to adjust things and experiment.








It's not that the site is overly wrong, its just that some configs have typos,,, lack info,,and whatnot.
You can run that card on gpu -2 with a lower "xintesity" like 4,,, and a thread count of say 8193,,,, or you can run it as gpu - 1,, with a high "intensity" - 20 or "xintensity" -111 (or more) and a higher threadcount like 32765,, it all depends on where your cards sweetspot is.

Just make sure to set your core clock and mem clock,, or delete those values in the conf file, and use something like MSI afterburner,,, to overclock (is what I do).
Anyways,,, in sgminer you can press "G" to get to the settings to change your parameters and see immediate results (some things will have to be adjusted in the CONF file though),,, and then print a new CONF file,, or edit the one you have.

I suggest re-reading the op,, and focusing on the tuning section,, that really helped me alot.


----------



## Minusorange

Well I've finally to break the tri-x's 900kh/s barrier, currently getting 902kh/s without needing to flash my bios

core = 1040, mem = 1499, TC = 20481 (Did shaders*8 + 1) intensity - 19

Should really update sgminer to latest so I can use xint

And all this is at the cost of system stability, getting bad artifacts & slow web browsing, I'm not damaging my card more so than normal mining by doing this am I ?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Well I got my card to go over 900 kh/s. All I did was turn down the core to 978 and set the mem to 1374 and I averaged over 900 kh/s for the past 2 hours. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Minusorange

Posting from my laptop now, with all non essential programs shut down but coin wallets and steam and the like running in the background I saw this on my pool for my hashrate



I'm so happy, I wonder what I'd get if I did flash the bios


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> This is the one I just setup for SGminer. It gives the same error as CGminer
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> timeout /t 4
> sgminer.exe
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://www.dogepool.net:4444",
> "user" : "Username.Workername",
> "pass" : "pass"
> },
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://www.dogepool.net:2222",
> "user" : "backupstuff",
> "pass" : "backuppass"
> }
> ]
> ,
> "intensity" : "20",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "32765",
> "temp-cutoff" : "90",
> "expiry" : "1",
> "failover-only" : true,
> "log" : "5",
> "queue" : "0",
> "scan-time" : "1",
> "device" : "0",
> "gpu-threads" : "2"
> }
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried this with multiple other pools and coins as well and still get the same error for gpu 0 disabled.


You can not run 2 threads at 20 intensity. if your using a 270x you should be using kalroths cgminer. set threadconcurrency to 8193, xintensity 4 and keep 2 gpu threads. you will see major improvements









Make sure you have xintensity though. the newest sgminer 4.1.0 should work for this aswell although i have had issues with it personally. Kalroths works best for me and the settings above will get you the highest hashrates with a 7870,270 or 270x (from multiple user testing)

EDIT: Sorry late to the party haha shoulda kept reading before i got excited to reply lol.. my bad looks like you got yours going good









not sure how the 290x performs with 2 threads it may be a tinkering nightmare but im sure you could make it work. Not many have tried really but generally 900+ is possible with 1 thread so most are happy that way







.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Yeah I was only getting about 800 kh/s with 1 thread and I went up to 2 threads and now get 900.


----------



## kskwerl

So I have 6 290X's in Windows 8.1 64 bit using these settings

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --auto-fan --temp-target 80 --temp-overheat 85 -I 13 --thread-concurrency 32765 --gpu-powertune 20

If I go above 13 it crashes LOL!!!!

Look at my joke hashes



Does anyone have any idea what would be causing this? I want to rip my hair out. My monitor is connected one of the DVI connections on one of the 290x's. I don't have a dummy plug vga (don't know if that matters)

i have 1 x 1500 watt psu and 850watt psu , the 1500w is connected to 4 x 290x's and the 850 is connected to 2 x 290x's


----------



## WLL77

Have you tried setting the TC and intensities individually? ie: --thread-concurrency 32765,32765,32765,32765,32765,32756 -I 13,13,13,13,13,13 this would allow you to adjust the gpus one at a time,, without having a big burst when all six of them try to rev up. *well it should.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> Have you tried setting the TC and intensities individually? ie: --thread-concurrency 32765,32765,32765,32765,32765,32756 -I 13,13,13,13,13,13 this would allow you to adjust the gpus one at a time,, without having a big burst when all six of them try to rev up. *well it should.


Oh ok so it primes it one at a time ?


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Oh ok so it primes it one at a time ?


Right now you have each card running on identical settings, not all cards work the same so you could one card which doesn't like your set TC and it's crashing the program. You'll need to tweak each one separately and have separate numbers for each card based on your tweaking


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> So I have 6 290X's in Windows 8.1 64 bit using these settings
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --auto-fan --temp-target 80 --temp-overheat 85 -I 13 --thread-concurrency 32765 --gpu-powertune 20
> 
> If I go above 13 it crashes LOL!!!!
> 
> Look at my joke hashes
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what would be causing this? I want to rip my hair out. My monitor is connected one of the DVI connections on one of the 290x's. I don't have a dummy plug vga (don't know if that matters)
> 
> i have 1 x 1500 watt psu and 850watt psu , the 1500w is connected to 4 x 290x's and the 850 is connected to 2 x 290x's


what aftercooler do u buy or use for 290x?


----------



## WLL77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Right now you have each card running on identical settings, not all cards work the same so you could one card which doesn't like your set TC and it's crashing the program. You'll need to tweak each one separately and have separate numbers for each card based on your tweaking


What mino said. By specifying the value for each card you can adjust per card, one setting is probably not appropriate. Think of each card as a puzzle requiring their own unique settings. Using a "," to delineate specific settings will allow you to fine tune each card


----------



## leodio

You must use intensity 20 with 290 and 290x. Intensity 13 is for 280x

Leo


----------



## staccker

Removed. Post in wrong thread.


----------



## nickcnse

Thank you for this great thread!!! I was trying to get my batch file to work all night and then I give up and come on OC.net to zone out and here you are to solve my problems! Only mining on an r7 260x but I'm just happy to be doing it. Thank you!


----------



## fatadxb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> So I have 6 290X's in Windows 8.1 64 bit using these settings
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --auto-fan --temp-target 80 --temp-overheat 85 -I 13 --thread-concurrency 32765 --gpu-powertune 20
> 
> If I go above 13 it crashes LOL!!!!
> 
> Look at my joke hashes
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what would be causing this? I want to rip my hair out. My monitor is connected one of the DVI connections on one of the 290x's. I don't have a dummy plug vga (don't know if that matters)
> 
> i have 1 x 1500 watt psu and 850watt psu , the 1500w is connected to 4 x 290x's and the 850 is connected to 2 x 290x's


I have same problem with 2 290x been playing with it for a month now tried everything non success


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> So I have 6 290X's in Windows 8.1 64 bit using these settings
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --auto-fan --temp-target 80 --temp-overheat 85 -I 13 --thread-concurrency 32765 --gpu-powertune 20
> 
> If I go above 13 it crashes LOL!!!!
> 
> Look at my joke hashes
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what would be causing this? I want to rip my hair out. My monitor is connected one of the DVI connections on one of the 290x's. I don't have a dummy plug vga (don't know if that matters)
> 
> i have 1 x 1500 watt psu and 850watt psu , the 1500w is connected to 4 x 290x's and the 850 is connected to 2 x 290x's


Friends don't let friends use Windows 8.1 for mining with that many GPU's. I had a huge struggle getting everything to work right on my rig and Windows 8.1 with the same settings I had used under Linux. Spent about 8 hours one day on the issue to no avail, just constant driver crashes, trying to clean up drivers, reinstalling, lockups, etc. Decided to try Windows 7 the next day and lo and behold, in about an hour I had everything working and reached my highest hash rates to date. This is with the same exact drivers and process I underwent in 8.1.


----------



## Ctheg

r9 290x Sapphier Tri-x

So Now Finally i Found Some Good settings for my 2 sapphire cards. I have been playing around with them for 2 days now

I'm getting about 960 Kh/s Out of them.. I can go To about 1000 kh/s but then the valid shares go Way down, To about 97%. At 960 i'm at 99,8 % valid That can be the internet connection to the pool bad

strangely the best settings for my for my 2 cards was exactly the same so others may get the same numbers as me

I use sgminer 4.1 and Catalyst version 13.12

This is the config raw paste

{

"pools" : [

{

"url" : "stratum+tcp://euro1.coinhuntr.com:3333",

"user" : "Ctheg.1",

"pass" : "x"

}

]

,

"intensity" : "21,21",

"xintensity" : "0,0",

"rawintensity" : "0,0",

"worksize" : "256,256",

"kernel" : "scrypt,scrypt",

"lookup-gap" : "2,2",

"thread-concurrency" : "32765,32765",

"shaders" : "0,0",

"gpu-threads" : "1,1",

"gpu-engine" : "1020-1020,1020-1020",

"gpu-fan" : "auto,auto",

"gpu-memclock" : "1500,1500",

"gpu-memdiff" : "0,0",

"gpu-powertune" : "10,10",

"gpu-vddc" : "0.000,0.000",

"temp-cutoff" : "95,95",

"temp-overheat" : "89,89",

"temp-target" : "85,85",

"api-mcast-port" : "4028",

"api-port" : "4028",

"expiry" : "1",

"failover-switch-delay" : "60",

"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",

"gpu-platform" : "0",

"log" : "5",

"no-pool-disable" : true,

"queue" : "1",

"scan-time" : "1",

"tcp-keepalive" : "30",

"temp-hysteresis" : "3",

"shares" : "0",

"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"

}



If u want to try for 1000Kh/s U can increase the intensety to 23. And the gpu-powertune to aboute 20 That's wher I got it to be stable but the invalid shairs was To hige so im sticking whit 960 kh/s

Iff u feel like it u can donaite som Litecoins Or Anoncoin To me

LTC : LLKrfmWMkJ7ZsetNjpb4pEJFquJ5iwNH3v

ANC: AYdBTNZdXv7jNqfG5R5rnVT2e1FKDwAf5S


----------



## esqueue

XFX reference 290x epilda and default voltage


intensity" : "20",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "32760",
"shaders" : "2816",
"gpu-engine" : "1055",
"gpu-memclock" : "1425",
"gpu-powertune" : "20",
"temp-cutoff" : "90",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-only" : true,
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"device" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "1"
}


----------



## Miner4wDC

I'm a small miner that started out in January with a pair of mSI R7850 Twin Frozr 2GD5 OC I bought from a gamer moving up.
Looked at me funny when I said I was setting up a miner.

Stumbled around with settings on CGMiner 3.7.2 and cooling issues ( one card I got to 305~310 before getting above 80c, other 375kHz @74c) theyre in a game case with 2-200mm fans and 2-140mm fans with a controller set 100%. Got my best with 925/1100 and 1100/1250 - tc10000 - gthreads 2 - I13. Was getting some random win7 crashes, especially after hitting 'Q" to stop mining.

Studied your guide and made some plans. Downloaded the 3.7.3 Kalroth.
Next, I pulled the power supply out of the case ran my power cables from outside. Left the side cover off.
Started out with config file (used to just do bat) set as gthread 2,TC 8193, x-3 (that's ne to me too), 900/1200, others as you laid out..

Got it running and pumped it to 1100/1250 on both along with x to 4.
Wow this is nice and cool with 375 hash id never seen before out of both temp
63c and 71c.. let it run over night. Got brave today.

I put a little turbo fan on the case and started playing with memory and engine. Found it liked memory at 1250, Started pumping the engine. Went thru engine increases to 380,385,then 390...got to 395....398.....figured "What the hell" finished up at 1170/1250 - 65c and 78c.
Pulling JUST OVER 400kHz on both cards...no hw errors . Cool and stable.

Love the controls in the 3.7.3 Kalroth too. Oh and NO crashes anymore.

Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## MapRef41N93W

So I added a 2nd 290x to my rig, and did a fresh re-do of SGMiner to avoid issues, but now all I get is an empty black screen. I tried letting the miner spit out the config file to edit and see if it would work but I get nothing but a black screen. Is there something different you need to do when you have two cards instead of one? I thought you could just set the miner with the basic commands and it would automatically detect the hardware.


----------



## filetopetkov

Guys , I am a bit confused here, I am using TeamViewer to control my miningPc,now when i try to start Kalroth CGminer 3.7.3 it starts and immediately closes , but when i try cgminer 3.7.2.
My hardware is:
GPU: Sapphire Tri-X OC
PSU : Corsair 1000 W (planning to add 2 more Tri-x)
RAM: 4 GB DDR 3 1333
My .bat file for Kalroth miner is :

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://global.wemineltc.com:3335

-g 1 
-w 512 
--lookup-gap 2
--xintensity 1100 
--thread-concurrency 20481 
-I 21 
--gpu-fan 76,75 
--temp-target 80 
--temp-overheat 90 
--temp-cutoff 95 
--gpu-engine 1030 
--gpu-memclock 1250 
--gpu-powertune 20

and for the standard cgminer 3.7.2

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 90
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://global.wemineltc.com:3335  -g 1 -w 512 --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 20481 -I 19 --gpu-fan 76,75 --temp-target 80 --temp-overheat 90 --temp-cutoff 95 --gpu-engine 1030 --gpu-memclock 1200 --gpu-powertune 20

I wonder if the problem is anywhere in the .bat file or that I am trying to start Kalroth cgminer 3.7.3 by TeamViewer? I am getting around 800-850 Kh/s.


----------



## Miner4wDC

Read the guide carefully, on the Kalroth. You can't use Intensity and Xintensity, its one or the other..

also the Kalroth strong suit is two thread the xIntensity matched to the Thread currency.
Try starting with this.

- g 2
-w 256
--lookup-gap 2
--xintensity 4
--thread-concurrency 8193
--gpu-fan 75
--temp-target 80
--temp-overheat 90
--temp-cutoff 95
--gpu-engine 1030
--gpu-memclock 1250
--gpu-powertune 0

If that doesn't get you started delete the engine and memory clock settings and let it start stock.
Also be sure and delete previous .Bin files in the folder. You can also do the fan settings and temp settings once you get going .
That's one of the great things about 3.7.3-Kalroth.
Good Luck


----------



## filetopetkov

Oh, sorry I read somewhere that xIntensity overwrites Intensity , will give it a try.
Thanks.


----------



## wholeeo

I personally like using raw intensity on my miner, especially with mixed cards (290s, 270s). Allows me to use the best of both worlds on one instance of the miner,


----------



## Exidous

Giving sgminer a go. Running a different instance for each GPU so they can each have a different worker name. I am noticing that the displayed kh/s is hihger than was 3.7.2 release was showing but the pool rate is about the same.

Hynix Powercolor TurboDuo 280x 3.7.2 700-730kH/s sgminer 715-740kH/s

Vmax 1100
Core 1020
Mem 1500
PT +0

Samsung Powercolor TurboDuo 280x 3.7.2 730-760kH/s sgminer 750-780kH/s

Vmax 1100
Core 1088
Mem 1600
PT +0

All using
TC 8193
I 13
G 2

Haven't done anymore experimenting yet.


----------



## filetopetkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miner4wDC*
> 
> Read the guide carefully, on the Kalroth. You can't use Intensity and Xintensity, its one or the other..
> 
> also the Kalroth strong suit is two thread the xIntensity matched to the Thread currency.
> Try starting with this.
> 
> - g 2
> -w 256
> --lookup-gap 2
> --xintensity 4
> --thread-concurrency 8193
> --gpu-fan 75
> --temp-target 80
> --temp-overheat 90
> --temp-cutoff 95
> --gpu-engine 1030
> --gpu-memclock 1250
> --gpu-powertune 0
> 
> If that doesn't get you started delete the engine and memory clock settings and let it start stock.
> Also be sure and delete previous .Bin files in the folder. You can also do the fan settings and temp settings once you get going .
> That's one of the great things about 3.7.3-Kalroth.
> Good Luck


I tried this settings and i get 

My .bat file

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt  -o stratum+tcp://global.wemineltc.com:3335 -u user -p password 
- g 2
-w 256
--lookup-gap 2
--xintensity 4
--thread-concurrency 8193
--gpu-fan 75
--temp-target 80
--temp-overheat 90
--temp-cutoff 95
--gpu-engine 1030
--gpu-memclock 1250
--gpu-powertune 0


----------



## dmfree88

Not sure if its the problem but try removing the space in "- g 2" should be

-g 2

Otherwise it should work. I dont use bat file much but i see no reason for failure other then that. What kind of gpu? 270x or 270 should run great with those settings

Everytime i use bat only i have to run settings all on one line. Big mess of code







. Might be your problem but i doubt it. Idk let us know if u figure it out


----------



## filetopetkov

Removed the SPACE . now it"s working but i am getting 12-13 Kh/s







.
My hardware:
GPU : Sapphire r9 290 Tri-X OC
PSU: 1000W (because i want to add 2 more of these cards )
RAM : 4 GB DD3 1333
CPU: AMD FX-6300 (i know such cpu is not needed)
my Catalyst Version is 13.12
i have installed SDK too.
My .bat file again:

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer.exe --scrypt  -o stratum+tcp://global.wemineltc.com:3335 -u username -p password
-g 2
-w 256
--lookup-gap 2
--xintensity 4
--thread-concurrency 8193
--gpu-fan 75
--temp-target 80
--temp-overheat 90
--temp-cutoff 95
--gpu-engine 1030
--gpu-memclock 1250
--gpu-powertune 0

Oh, but i am noticing that in my CMD window my I: 8 , which maybe explains why i am mining so "fast".









Well i dont get it! I didnt do anything just wanted to change the thread-concurrency from "8193" to "20480", but I am getting again "Enqueueing kernel onto commant line", i tried going back to 8193 , but again i get "kernel on command line".Also when i quit Kalroth Miner i get some bin files in my directory like this one: "scrypt130511Hawaiiglg2tc30592w256l4" i deleted them.Also i deleted the whole folder and extracted it again , and pasted only the .bin file , and again i get "kernel on command line" .


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filetopetkov*
> 
> Removed the SPACE . now it"s working but i am getting 12-13 Kh/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> My hardware:
> GPU : Sapphire r9 290 Tri-X OC
> PSU: 1000W (because i want to add 2 more of these cards )
> RAM : 4 GB DD3 1333
> CPU: AMD FX-6300 (i know such cpu is not needed)
> my Catalyst Version is 13.12
> i have installed SDK too.
> My .bat file again:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer.exe --scrypt  -o stratum+tcp://global.wemineltc.com:3335 -u username -p password
> -g 2
> -w 256
> --lookup-gap 2
> --xintensity 4
> --thread-concurrency 8193
> --gpu-fan 75
> --temp-target 80
> --temp-overheat 90
> --temp-cutoff 95
> --gpu-engine 1030
> --gpu-memclock 1250
> --gpu-powertune 0
> 
> Oh, but i am noticing that in my CMD window my I: 8 , which maybe explains why i am mining so "fast".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i dont get it! I didnt do anything just wanted to change the thread-concurrency from "8193" to "20480", but I am getting again "Enqueueing kernel onto commant line", i tried going back to 8193 , but again i get "kernel on command line".Also when i quit Kalroth Miner i get some bin files in my directory like this one: "scrypt130511Hawaiiglg2tc30592w256l4" i deleted them.Also i deleted the whole folder and extracted it again , and pasted only the .bin file , and again i get "kernel on command line" .


strange.. maybe its the intensity.. if your using a 290x then you likely just want to use regular intensity and set to -i 20 with -g 1 and thread concurrency 32765... the 290/290x generally dont do well with 2 threads.. still trying to find the perfect setting for that.. can also try the 20480 for tc and 24576 just to see what happens. anyways im heading to bed but good luck let me know







.


----------



## filetopetkov

I am not using 290x , just 290 Tri-x OC , will inform if got any luck







The strangest think is that even when i generate a .bat file from WeMineLtc and i try to run cgminer 3.7.2 with it i get "kernel on command line" again. OK , for now SGminer .bat file

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
sgminer.exe  -o stratum+tcp://united.wemineltc.com:3335 -u username -p password -I 20 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 27400 --gpu-fan 70

currently mining with 800-830 kh/s for an hour , my card is on 62C.
Any suggestion what should i add ? (I am throwing everything in a .bat file). Hardware again:
GPU : Sapphitre r9 290 Tri-x OC
PSU: 1000W (want to add two more r9 290 Tri-x OC)
RAM: 4 GB DDR3 1333
CPU: AMD FX 6300


----------



## Maxwell House

Hello All,

Thanks for taking the time to write the guide and and follow up with updates. I am new to this so please bare with the noob questions.

Normally I have been using CGMiner 2.1.1.4 and have gotten excellent results. 420 on each of my 7850's. Can go higher but it's close to the sweetspot for power consumption. I have been just writing the .bat file in this format:

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://MiningSite -u UserName -p PASSWORD --thread-concurrency 8192 --lookup-gap 0 --gpu-engine 1150 --gpu-memclock 1200 --gpu-powertune 20 -w 256 --shaders 1024 -I 16 -g 1 -s 0

This format works like a charm and all 3 gpu's run perfectly. 1.25Mh. Is XIntensity = Xi in the above naming convention?

I am a little lost on structure or spacing on this format:

{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://MININGSITE",
"user" : "WORKER",
"pass" : "PASSWORD"
},
{
"url" : "IPMINING",
"user" : "USERNAME",
"pass" : "PASSWORD"
}
]
,
"xintensity" : "4,4,4",
"worksize" : "256,256,256",
"lookup-gap" : "2,2,2",
"thread-concurrency" : "8193,8193,8193",
"temp-cutoff" : "85",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-only" : true,
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"device" : "0,1,2",
"gpu-threads" : "2",
}

I can get DEVICE 0 too work by using the template the OP has posted but I nee a few pointers on multiple GPU's. I think I understand how to set up the multiple gpus with different naming structure but in this case I would like to run all 3 off this 1 conf file.

Any input is most appreciated.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Maxwell House

okay. So i removed device 0 line from above and used the template the OP posted and all cards are operating nicely with that baseline config. Time to start tweaking but it would still be appreciated if anyone can answer my 2 questions from above.

thanks


----------



## DrClaw

giving this a try, i actually configured and ran guiminer today for the first time with 730 kilohash
wonder what i could get with sg miner

how do you make a backup worker btw? do you just make a new worker from whichever website pool you are using?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxwell House*
> 
> okay. So i removed device 0 line from above and used the template the OP posted and all cards are operating nicely with that baseline config. Time to start tweaking but it would still be appreciated if anyone can answer my 2 questions from above.
> 
> thanks


I think the only way to use xintensity in a bat may be

--xintensity

Could be wrong tho.

Also if all cards run same settings you only have to put in one setting. IE

"xintensity" : "4",

Will run all gpus at same setting.

What was your other q tho? Let me know if u need anything else


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrClaw*
> 
> giving this a try, i actually configured and ran guiminer today for the first time with 730 kilohash
> wonder what i could get with sg miner
> 
> how do you make a backup worker btw? do you just make a new worker from whichever website pool you are using?


Yes just create new worker at the pool then you can set up multiple rigs or seperate miners for seperate workers if u choose


----------



## filetopetkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filetopetkov*
> 
> I am not using 290x , just 290 Tri-x OC , will inform if got any luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strangest think is that even when i generate a .bat file from WeMineLtc and i try to run cgminer 3.7.2 with it i get "kernel on command line" again. OK , for now SGminer .bat file
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> sgminer.exe  -o stratum+tcp://united.wemineltc.com:3335 -u username -p password -I 20 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 27400 --gpu-fan 70
> 
> currently mining with 800-830 kh/s for an hour , my card is on 62C.
> Any suggestion what should i add ? (I am throwing everything in a .bat file). Hardware again:
> GPU : Sapphitre r9 290 Tri-x OC
> PSU: 1000W (want to add two more r9 290 Tri-x OC)
> RAM: 4 GB DDR3 1333
> CPU: AMD FX 6300


Well it was working for about 7 hours and it freezed.I dont know exactly what sgminer said , because a friend of mine which i told to monitor the machine when i am not at home said "the machine has stopped again" and he just turned it off. I added to the .bat file --gpu-engine 1000 and --gpu-memclock 1200, will see how it goes.


----------



## nickcnse

Hey guys. I'm getting about half of the hashrate that I should be getting. I'm running a single gigabyte 7990 and it seems like I should be hashing a lot faster than I am. Any suggestions would be appreciated.




Edit: For some reason my core clock had been had, pushed it to 950 and memory to 1500 and then core voltage I reduced to 1.090, going to try to reduce that a little bit more because I'm running hot. Added a couple of fans to my gpu and I'm still around 95 degrees. Going to add a floor fan and see how low I can get it. This card is really hot lol


----------



## dmfree88

Try same settings with 2 gpu threads. Or try keeping 1 gpu thread and going to intensity 20. Also try thread concurrency 8193. Or if using high intensity with one thread may also need higher tc.. check the litecoin wiki.. on my phone otherwise id get link but it should be in op


----------



## nickcnse

Thank you DM. I ended up finding a thread online after a lot of searching and found a nice conf that I stole. Give's me 1100 kh/s, it would give me 1300 but my first core gets up to 95 degrees C and stays there so I had to reduce the intensity to 12. I think it's worth it to keep it under 85. Once I get a fan on the system I think it will be ok though!

Edit: Alright I cannot get my under volt to stick through afterburner or my .conf file. HW Monitor always showsa constant voltage of 1.200 compared to my 1.090 for settings. It's very frustrating. Open to suggestions.


----------



## DrClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickcnse*
> 
> Thank you DM. I ended up finding a thread online after a lot of searching and found a nice conf that I stole. Give's me 1100 kh/s, it would give me 1300 but my first core gets up to 95 degrees C and stays there so I had to reduce the intensity to 12. I think it's worth it to keep it under 85. Once I get a fan on the system I think it will be ok though!


what card do you have?
your rig signature says you have a 660









and that much kilohash from one card? no way


----------



## Miner4wDC

You still have 2 spaces between the sgminer.exe and the o before stratum. not really a good idea to construct a .bat file like a conf file


----------



## nickcnse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrClaw*
> 
> what card do you have?
> your rig signature says you have a 660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that much kilohash from one card? no way


I just haven't updated my mining rig yet. I'm running a 7990 right now that I just got set up today. My 660 is in my main rig that I game and word process on. This new mining rig will soon have 3x r9 290's and a 7990, once everything gets here anyways. Once I get all of my stuff I'll update my rig.


----------



## srSheepdog

Okay, I'm probably missing something obvious and silly, but I need some help.

First of all, here's the basics on my system:
i7-3820, P9X79, 16GB, well-ventilated case, Windows 8.1
Primary GPU: MSI GTX 670 2GB - Used for display and mining...currently at ~310 kh/s
Seconday GPU: Sapphire 6870 Flex 1GB - Mining only, no display hooked up...currently hashing at ~288 kh/s
All drivers are current.

Sounds fine, right?

Well, I have a second Sapphire 6870 Flex 1GB in another PC (single PCI-e slot Dell) that is getting ~310 kh/s

Why the difference? Well, I CAN'T SEEM TO OVERCLOCK THE 288 KH/S CARD!!! Afterburner sees the card, acknowledges that it's there, but no values are listed for any of the OC sliders, and it lists no data from the card in the monitor section. I can't even change the fan speed.

I can run GPU-Z and see that the card is running stock clocks (900/1050), even though I have specified 970/1085 in the .conf file.

What the heck is going on? Is it because I'm running NVIDIA and AMD side by side? I know it isn't anything to do with the card itself, as I had it running just fine next to an R9 270X in another PC without issue. Sure, I know that I'm just scraping after another 20 kh/s, but now it's the technical issue that's bugging me.

Any and all suggestions/explanations appreciated!


----------



## nickcnse

Have you tried disabling ULPS in afterburner? Have you tried changing the core clock and memory within the miner (with it running)? Have you deleted the .bin files that have been generated previously from your newest settings? Other then that, your guess is as good as mine! I'm having trouble down volting my card. For some reason, no matter what I'm doing, the voltage always stays the same. I'm reading from hardware monitor. I have voltage set in the .conf, in afterburner (unlocked through their .cnf file). I don't know what to do either lol


----------



## srSheepdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickcnse*
> 
> Have you tried disabling ULPS in afterburner? Have you tried changing the core clock and memory within the miner (with it running)? Have you deleted the .bin files that have been generated previously from your newest settings? Other then that, your guess is as good as mine! I'm having trouble down volting my card. For some reason, no matter what I'm doing, the voltage always stays the same. I'm reading from hardware monitor. I have voltage set in the .conf, in afterburner (unlocked through their .cnf file). I don't know what to do either lol


Tried disabling ULPS....no change. Bin files were deleted. Have no idea how to change core-clock and mem-clock in the miner....not a listed option from what I can see.


----------



## srSheepdog

cgminerpic.PNG 29k .PNG file


Here's what comes up when I launch the miner...


----------



## nickcnse

Hit "G" and it will bring up the menu, then hit "C" to change settings, "0" to select the gpu, then "M" to select memory. At this point type in the number for your memory and press enter, see if your hash rate increases or decreases. You can then press "E" to manually input your core clock as well. See if your hash rate increases or decreases and if your temperatures are within acceptable levels.


----------



## srSheepdog

"C" is not an option in the GPU Menu...


----------



## nickcnse

Sorry, I'm using sgminer lol. What comes up on the next page with gpu management?


----------



## TigerLord

Any idea why cgminer (3.7.2 kalroth) would simply idle and not get anything from any pools I try?


----------



## nickcnse

So I figured out my temperature issues. Changed the TIM to Antec Formula 6 and dropped my mining temperatures 11 degrees. Went from 90+ on my hottest core down to 79. I feel much better about running my card at this temperature, plus it boosted my kh/s by ~200 (from 1100kh/s to 1345khs/s).

The stock TIM looked horrible and was a runny goop that probably just fell of as soon as it was put on.


----------



## srSheepdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickcnse*
> 
> Sorry, I'm using sgminer lol. What comes up on the next page with gpu management?


Enable/disable/reset and intensity adjustments


----------



## srSheepdog

So, I got all frustrated and started googling again, focusing my searches on MINING, AMD, and NVIDIA. I found the below link, and it seems that the 2nd to last response answered my question. I can now OC the card through the config. Oddly enough, though I can now monitor the card through Afterburner, I still can't OC via Afterburner. Straaaange....LOL Close enough for me to consider the issue closed.









http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-1906129/nvidia-primary-ati-secondary-card-mining.html


----------



## DrClaw

i cant get it to work, i followed read absolutely everything
unless the servers are at fault, i can mine fine with guiminer but my hashrates arent too high, between 600-700 with a 290

this file i change to .conf and put into sgminer folder, i doubt the username and worker is conflicting, i can get it to work with guiminer, unless its the server


then the bat file i made has this, i know i first edit as txt file and then change to .bat



when i run sgminer i load the bat file after it shows me this


then the cmd goes blank and then loads this


should i try a different pool?

i havent made a backup user though, same user but with different worker


----------



## nickcnse

Try GPU Threads 2, Intensity 20, thread concurrency 24000. Or any of a number of settings found from the mining hardware comparison: https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison

I don't know where you're located either but try a different port like this one: stratum+tcp://usa.wemineltc.com:3336
with a secondary: stratum+tcp://usa.wemineltc.com:80


----------



## DrClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickcnse*
> 
> Try GPU Threads 2, Intensity 20, thread concurrency 24000. Or any of a number of settings found from the mining hardware comparison: https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison
> 
> I don't know where you're located either but try a different port like this one: stratum+tcp://usa.wemineltc.com:3336
> with a secondary: stratum+tcp://usa.wemineltc.com:80


yea didnt work, maybe because i live across the border heh, im in canada


----------



## nickcnse

Sorry Dr. Claw, at least we tried!

Does anyone know how to make my miner recognize two different cards? I have a 7990 and when I start mining on it it has the designation of GPU 0,1 but when I add in my r7 260x to mine it changes all of my different designations and I can't tell which one is the 260x and one of the 2nd cores on the 7990 (Can't get either 0 or 2 to run any faster than half the normal hashrate of the 260x of about 120kh/s).


----------



## ArCX

You tried setting up sgminer for each individual card (different windows) miners per card. So like one card has its own sgminer running you will be able to tweak them separately and if you want to try them on two different pools doing different coins its handy. just remember to to add the GPU in your sgminer.conf file with this command "device" : "0", or 1 or 2. Hope this helps

Feel free to drop some Doge









DMWueN3egVoGqQU3RGrgLnoHcSsps9qDos


----------



## nickcnse

Thank you ArCX, how do I designate which video card is which within the miners though? Or find out which card has been given a designation ie: My 7990 when plugged in by itself is GPU 0,1 (plugged into my first Pcie x16) slot, but when I plug in my r7 260x it takes the GPU 0 spot (I believe, not 100% sure). Thanks.


----------



## ArCX

You can test first. Try device 0 and run just one miner and second is 1, in the separate windows . Try to run one miner on 0 first check your sgminer and see what hashrate its running at if you have different cards they will have different speeds if your settings are on the config file are the same.

I think, but its a guess your 7990 is device 1. Best test them first check speeds the 7990 should put out more hash speeds SGMINER will show you if you make two separate folders that the other GPU's are off so dont worry about that. just compare the two. Still I am not sure if I was of help but if it works let me know. Good luck. and get your cards in order









Feel free to drop some Doge wink.gif

DMWueN3egVoGqQU3RGrgLnoHcSsps9qDos


----------



## DrClaw

off topic but...

im getting 900 kilohash with 64 thread concurrency, can somebody explain to me if this is a glitch or something?
im not getting shares as often compared to lower hashrate and higher thread concurrency.


----------



## rickyman0319

where do I ddl the latest version cgminer?


----------



## RazorXX

Hello guys sorry for spelling on a small netbook at work in the bathroom. Here is what I need help on I am running cgminer there version here on this thread here is my setup. 1x Sapphire R9 270 NON X 5x MSI R9 270 non x cgminer 3.7.2 KAL version love it good work I know all the sweet spot settings for both type of cards already what I need is 2 things 1. an example BAT file to run all these in the same cgminer 2. in your opinion should I run each card separate...


----------



## dmfree88

The only real reason to run them seperate is so you can point at different pools or to leave one running while you tweak another. You can simply add gpus with the device line in the config. If they use different settings seperate with commas. M on my phone oherwise id paste examples.


----------



## Midnite8

can't get more than 590 KH/s on SGminer

"intensity" : "13",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "8192",
"gpu-engine" : "1000",
"gpu-memclock" : "1500",
"temp-cutoff" : "90",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-only" : true,
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"shaders" : "2048,",
"device" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "2"


----------



## DrClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midnite8*
> 
> can't get more than 590 KH/s on SGminer
> 
> "intensity" : "13",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "8192",
> "gpu-engine" : "1000",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1500",
> "temp-cutoff" : "90",
> "expiry" : "1",
> "failover-only" : true,
> "log" : "5",
> "queue" : "0",
> "scan-time" : "1",
> "shaders" : "2048,",
> "device" : "0",
> "gpu-threads" : "2"


i wish i knew how it worked for you, doesnt work for me but you should base worksize on your gpu. is your gpu 512 bit? then put it to 512

also try higher thread concurrency

try going up by multiples of 64, starting from 8192.

for me, mining on guiminer with 1 gpu thread actually helped and it mined better, dont know why.


----------



## Midnite8

I have 2x saphhire dual-x oc uefi 280x


----------



## dmfree88

You could try using xintensity. Also for whatever reason 8193 tends to work alot better for tc.

512 worksize still creates 256 bin files. 256 is current max unless somethings changed recently.

You can also with the newest sgminer use zuikkis kernal which tends to work better. Not at my pc otherwise id copy the code


----------



## Stryknyne

I just switched from 3.7.2 to the 3.7.3 and my hash rate went from 450 kh/s to 490 per card. Is this normal? I dont want to be killing my cards somehow. Am using gigabyte 270's (non x). miner has been running for almost 2 hours with no hardware errors.

These are my config and bat files.

cgminer version 3.7.3
config file R9 270

"xintensity" : "4",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "5121",
"temp-cutoff" : "80",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-only" : true,
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"gpu-threads" : "2

*3.7.2 .bat file*
-w 256 --gpu-engine 1120 --gpu-memclock 1500 -I 18 -g 1 --thread-concurrency 12000 --temp-cutoff 90 --temp-overheat 85 --no-submit-stale


----------



## Pionir

I have only one pool account at wemineltc.com.

After 19 hours of mining check this out ;


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







When use this :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I have error - "Need to specify at least one pool server"...

Please, help ?


----------



## DrClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pionir*
> 
> I have only one pool account at wemineltc.com.
> 
> After 19 hours of mining check this out ;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When use this :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have error - "Need to specify at least one pool server"...
> 
> Please, help ?


i havent seen that global.wemineltc server, maybe thats why? and it says "stratum authentication failed"

so im pretty sure it has to do with the links you supplied in the conf file or the bat file

just use

*stratum+tcp://megahash.wemineltc.com*
for backup
*stratum+tcp://freedom.wemineltc.com*

or if you are american theres *2 more* servers available but thats it
*USA Server (VARDIFF): stratum+tcp://usa.wemineltc.com
USA Port 80 Server (VARDIFF): stratum+tcp://usa.wemineltc.com*

if that helps you out send me some ltc







or + rep cuz your hashrate very low, gonna take you some good months to make a coin, id rather buy bitcoin and use that to buy litecoin since you can only buy bitcoin in order to buy litecoin....








LLAdDny7bs2vCRr8Cnw4f6skm17XJgB9rE


----------



## Midnite8

I have seen the optimized scrypt kernel but I am confused because when I look at my .bin files that were created, they start with cklovas and following 130511Tahitiglg2tc8192w256l4.bin, I am running on 64 bit and now 32 bit, why is it ending at l4 instead of l8?


----------



## Pionir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrClaw*
> 
> i havent seen that global.wemineltc server, maybe thats why? and it says "stratum authentication failed"
> 
> so im pretty sure it has to do with the links you supplied in the conf file or the bat file
> 
> just use
> 
> *stratum+tcp://megahash.wemineltc.com*
> for backup
> *stratum+tcp://freedom.wemineltc.com*
> 
> or if you are american theres *2 more* servers available but thats it
> *USA Server (VARDIFF): stratum+tcp://usa.wemineltc.com
> USA Port 80 Server (VARDIFF): stratum+tcp://usa.wemineltc.com*
> 
> if that helps you out send me some ltc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or + rep cuz your hashrate very low, gonna take you some good months to make a coin, id rather buy bitcoin and use that to buy litecoin since you can only buy bitcoin in order to buy litecoin....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLAdDny7bs2vCRr8Cnw4f6skm17XJgB9rE


Thanks for your help, you asked nicely and I will answer you politely








I knew that the server is not configured well, I was just wondering why and my friend who is nothing asked of me, he found one little mistake : comma / notch










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sashabcro

Hi man, i am using this setting from you, and it kind work:

]
,
"xintensity" : "4",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "8193",
"temp-cutoff" : "90",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-only" : true,
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"device" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "2"
}

but i have on 1 PC 1 290 VTX and 290X ASUS, and when i get this conf i only get about 700kh/s, i am using like u say 2 different .bat and .config for GPU bcs then i dont get driver crash, bcs when using everything else i get crash driver, and i have one more gpu 290X but again when using them 3 together get driver crash. So what i need to change to get little higher kh/s? I am using MBO BTC Asrock, Windows 8.1 and ATI 13.12 drivers. Thank you


----------



## dmfree88

I dont have either to test personally but usually those settings only work for 270x or lower.

From what i hear 290 dont do well with 2 threads. Im sure theres a magic number but noones found it yet. Usually u can push over 900kh with 1 thread at higher tc and intensity.


----------



## dovaboy

major hardware errors with this conf, which was created after the initial running of CG in OP

2 sapphire 4gb 270xs for MAX coin

[G]pu in CGminer shows 2 threads per card operational, hash is 500~ per card



Not mining because the hardware errors:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"xintensity" : "4,4",
"vectors" : "1,1",
"worksize" : "128,128",
"lookup-gap" : "2,2",
"gpu-threads" : "2,2",
"thread-concurrency" : "8193,8193",
"gpu-engine" : "0-1180,0-1180",
"gpu-fan" : "0-85,0-85",
"gpu-memclock" : "1500,1500",
"gpu-memdiff" : "0,0",
"gpu-powertune" : "10,10",
"gpu-vddc" : "1.175,1.175",
"temp-cutoff" : "85,85",
"temp-overheat" : "75,75",
"temp-target" : "70,70",
"api-mcast-port" : "4028",
"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-only" : true,
"failover-switch-delay" : "10",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"log" : "5",
"log-dateformat" : "0",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"scrypt" : true,
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"shares" : "0",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin",
"device" : "0-1"
}

and this bat file:
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
timeout /t 4
cgminer.exe --scrypt -c cgminer.conf
}



This conf runs perfect as far as it mines well with no hardware errors,
but only half the work rate expected, both cards only get 500~ together,

[G]pu in CGminer shows one thread per card at 250~


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



,
"xintensity" : "12,12",
"vectors" : "1,1",
"worksize" : "256,256",
"lookup-gap" : "2,2",
"gpu-threads" : "2,2",
"thread-concurrency" : "16241,16241",
"gpu-engine" : "0-1180,0-1180",
"gpu-fan" : "0-85,0-85",
"gpu-memclock" : "1500,1500",
"gpu-memdiff" : "0,0",
"gpu-powertune" : "0,0",
"gpu-vddc" : "1.175,1.175",
"temp-cutoff" : "85,85",
"temp-overheat" : "80,80",
"temp-target" : "75,75",
"api-mcast-port" : "4028",
"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-switch-delay" : "10",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"log" : "5",
"log-dateformat" : "0",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"no-submit-stale" : true,
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"keccak" : true,
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"shares" : "0",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin",
"device" : "0-0, 1-1"
}



Ive tweaked and tweaked,, even running a single card by itself doesn't fix the hardware issues in first conf.


----------



## dmfree88

Maxcoin uses a different miner and likely different settings. Not familiar with it myself but i think its sha-keccek3 or something.


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Maxcoin uses a different miner and likely different settings. Not familiar with it myself but i think its sha-keccek3 or something.


http://cryptomining-blog.com/tag/cgminer-3-7-3-windows/ cgminer-3.7.3-maxcoin-windows. So this doesnt work then? Its specifically for support with MAX


----------



## nanardz

Hello guys.

I'm a proud owner of a MSI R9 290x Gaming Oc for about 1 week now.

I'm trying to get good hashrate of this card but i'm stuck with ****ty KH/s right now.
I tried a **** load of different setting and was able to go from 750KH/s to 780KH/s.
The R9 290x Gaming had hynix chip.

A little help would be very very appreciated.

What am i doing wrong?

sgminer 4.1.0
Catalyst 13.12
win7 64b
8Gb Ram



Here is my sgminer.conf

Code:



Code:


"load-balance" : true,
"kernel" : "ckolivas",
"xintensity" : "4",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "30140",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-only" : false,
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"gpu-threads" : "2",
"temp-cutoff" : "95",
"temp-overheat" : "90",
"temp-target" : "85",
"gpu-engine" : "1000-1040",
"gpu-memclock" : "1375",
"gpu-powertune" : "20",
"auto-gpu" : true,
"auto-fan" : true,
"gpu-fan" : "55-80",
"no-submit-stale" : true,
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"
}

Thanks for your help!


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovaboy*
> 
> http://cryptomining-blog.com/tag/cgminer-3-7-3-windows/ cgminer-3.7.3-maxcoin-windows. So this doesnt work then? Its specifically for support with MAX


It does support max but it may use different settings because its a different algorithm

@nanardz from what i hear the 290 and 290x usually dont do well with 2 threads.. may have to switch to one thread and a higher intensity


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> It does support max but it may use different settings because its a different algorithm


ok ill keep digging for something that lets me use the full 2 threads instead of only getting half my production.
thanks dm


----------



## Pionir

OK, I have Gigabyte GA-R9-27OC-2GB rev.1.0. and ASUS R9-270X-DCII-T2GB but I dont use this card-yet







, only the GA, using cgminer v.3.7.2.

I have between 414-440 kh/s, temp. 70 [email protected]% fan speed







, I-19/256, GF-0, HW-0, WU-383-470, driver v.14.2 ...

*How many is your value for A (accepted) per hour with Kalroth settings ?*

Mine is 23.000 "A" per hour (161000 / 7 h = 23.000).


----------



## sashabcro

If ANYONE HAS ATI R9 290/290x PLEASE SEND ME your spec and what config are u using, i cant get my working perfect, only getting about 700kh/s :S


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pionir*
> 
> OK, I have Gigabyte GA-R9-27OC-2GB rev.1.0. and ASUS R9-270X-DCII-T2GB but I dont use this card-yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , only the GA, using cgminer v.3.7.2.
> 
> I have between 414-440 kh/s, temp. 70 [email protected]% fan speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I-19/256, GF-0, HW-0, WU-383-470, driver v.14.2 ...
> 
> *How many is your value for A (accepted) per hour with Kalroth settings ?*
> 
> Mine is 23.000 "A" per hour (161000 / 7 h = 23.000).


The problem with A or accepted is it varies based on pool worksize. Most watch wu as this is a measured value per min over time of work submitted. Generally you want wu 90 percent or more of your kh/s.. this can vary heavily in the first hours of being ran and only evens out over time. Wu does include rejected work as well so youll want to pay attention to reject %. Im generally at 0.5% or less rejects (pending coin sometimes as high as 4% on alf for example or on some multipools). Thats usually the main benefit of going to 2 threads(on most pitcairn atleast), lower rejects.


----------



## nanardz

hi,

at: dmfree88:

thank you for your time!

I'm trying now with 1 thread, TC 32765, xintensity 200, engine 1000, mem 1250.
It's cruising at about 830-840K, 800 WU.
Have a few stale also.

I'm going to try overclock the memory to see where it goes!


----------



## sashabcro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sashabcro*
> 
> If ANYONE HAS ATI R9 290/290x PLEASE SEND ME your spec and what config are u using, i cant get my working perfect, only getting about 700kh/s :S


Can anyone HELP!? CANT get my 2x290x ASUS and 1x290 VTX get perfect working, only getting now about 500-700kh/s but with to mayn HW errors :S


----------



## nanardz

post your .conf


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I'm at about 493Kh/s with a 270 and the following arguments:

Code:



Code:


-w 256 -I 19 -g 1 --thread-concurrency 10241 --gpu-engine 1160 --gpu-memclock 1500 --lookup-gap 2

Using sgminer 4.1 and the kolivas kernel. I'm pretty happy but want to break the 500Kh/s barrier. Any ideas?


----------



## Pionir

[email protected] I found a lot of useful information on this thread









I used the information and configure the following ;


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler-IMAGE!







GA-R9-27OC-2GB @ default 975/1400 MHz, fan speed 40-44% satisfactorily quiet and peaceful








Reinstall the driver from 14.2 to 13.12 and it is better









.conf cgminer 3.7.2.;
"scan-time" : "30",
"scrypt" : true,
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"intensity" : "19",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "12801", (1280x7+1 = 8961 GF = 100 / 5 min and HW = 5-10 / 5 min, 10241 = GF = 20, HW = 1 / 30 min.)
"api-listen" : true,
"api-port" : "4028", (6028, 8028 = WU increment, but GF/HW errors -still testing)
"temp-overheat" : "80",
"temp-cutoff" : "85",
"api-allow" : "W:192.168.10.0/24,W:127.0.0.1"

Now I'm ready to move on to Kalroth settings.


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I'm at about 493Kh/s with a 270 and the following arguments:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -w 256 -I 19 -g 1 --thread-concurrency 10241 --gpu-engine 1160 --gpu-memclock 1500 --lookup-gap 2
> 
> Using sgminer 4.1 and the kolivas kernel. I'm pretty happy but want to break the 500Kh/s barrier. Any ideas?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pionir*
> 
> [email protected] I found a lot of useful information on this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the information and configure the following ;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler-IMAGE!


what coin you guys mining? on MAX i can only get half expected, id like to mine somethnig where i can use all potential in the cards, Ive used the cgminer in this thread and other releases and sg miner and still i either get half hash expected and works or full hash 500~ and no mining with HW errors even with the same conf and bat as everyone else ive seen.

so would like another coin option you guys are using so i can start getting your numbers. i have 270x as well.


----------



## dmfree88

You could mine any standard scrypt coin. Im currently mining nutcoin in anticipation of the next episode release. Currently scrypt-n coins tend to be more popular. Scrypt-n runs at 50% hashrate vs normal for everyone and is still equally or higher profit vs hash (500khs scrypt-n lately has been more profitable then 1000khs normal scrypt). Those require different settings aswell though. All coins can be risky but check coinwarz or something and find your fav one to throw some power at


----------



## nanardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sashabcro*
> 
> Can anyone HELP!? CANT get my 2x290x ASUS and 1x290 VTX get perfect working, only getting now about 500-700kh/s but with to mayn HW errors :S


Code:



Code:


"kernel" : "ckolivas",
"xintensity" : "220",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "32765",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-only" : false,
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"temp-cutoff" : "95",
"temp-overheat" : "90",
"temp-target" : "85",
"gpu-engine" : "955",
"gpu-memclock" : "1250",
"gpu-powertune" : "0",
"auto-gpu" : true,
"auto-fan" : true,
"gpu-fan" : "55-85",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"

Msi R9 290x gaming oc
I'm cruising at 915kh/s with these setting. WU 820-830/m, reject around 1%
I keep the memory stock because it crash when applying more ( don't want to overvolt, i don't have so much headroom with my PSU
I can't start straight with xi220 unless crashing. So i start with xi180, then let it steady a few seconds then throwing xi220.

Tell me what!


----------



## rickyman0319

{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://gpu-stratum.hashfever.com:3262",
"user" : "xxxxxxxx",
"pass" : "xxxxxxx"
}

]
,
"intensity" : "18",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "20481,14208",
"gpu-memclock" : "1250,1465",
"gpu-engine" : "950,1100",
"auto-fan" : true,
"auto-gpu" : true,
"expiry" : "30",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"scan-time" : "1",
"device" : "0,1",
"scrypt-vert" : true
}

I don't know if this is correct. first gpu is 290 and second is 270x

how do I add this : "gpu-vddc" : "1.240" without conflict the 290 gpu. do I just add it?


----------



## dmfree88

You would have to put the stock vddc for 290 first. Just like with thread concurrency just add both with a comma


----------



## wolf9466

I compile development versions of SGMiner every week, signed with my GPG key if anyone's interested.

https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=17533.0


----------



## Pionir

[email protected] LTC - litecoin.


----------



## Pionir

dmfree88, please help !


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







as you can see it not doing well









WU is killing me ... 512 A for 10 minutes ...


----------



## kubed_zero

I didn't see this mentioned, but is there a way I could configure one pool to mine Dogecoin and one pool to mine Vertcoin (which uses the scrypt-n algorithm)? I know SGminer supports both algorithms, but can it run multiple pools using different types? I'm only using a single 280x, so simultaneous threads are unnecessary.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pionir*
> 
> dmfree88, please help !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see it not doing well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WU is killing me ... 512 A for 10 minutes ...


You cant use regular cgminer with xintensity. Have to use the latest sgminer (4.1.0 or newer) or you have to use kalroths miner. Your miner is defaulting to intensity. If you look at the screen shot its switching to dynamic mode and shows your gpu at intensity 8. The newest kalroth works best for me.

@kubed_zero theres unfortunately no way to do that yet. You can run 2 different gpu on 2 different miner and mine both separately. A buddy of mine is working on a easy switch script, ill post it if it works out well.


----------



## kubed_zero

Thanks! +rep


----------



## Pionir

dmfree88, Ok.

No, I did not.

It's hard to find a the whole package of cgminer-3.7.2-kalroth...

I found this ; https://github.com/Kalroth/cgminer-3.7.2-kalroth = cgminer-3.7.2-kalroth-master.zip which does not contain cgminer.exe file.

Guess I need to combine ; cgminer-3.7.2-kalroth-master.zip + Latest version 2014-03-24 Windows binary (contains cgminer.exe) + 2014-03-24 modified sources files only ?

Note...it would be quite easier that you put a full karloth version on dropbox.com









...anyway, thanks for everything so far


----------



## dmfree88

http://k-dev.net/cgminer/

All you need is windows binary. Should contain verything u need


----------



## anguyen4

I have 3 XFX 7970 and 1 ASUS Matrix 7970. I've tried too many different ways on CGminer and SGminer but I only get 500's kh/s. Would any one help me to get my hash up around 700's please?
Thanks in advance


----------



## rickyman0319

is it normal that WU less than kh/s on 290 non x? I got 420 kh/s and WU 319 m/s.

is it normal that WU less than kh/s on 270x? I got 186 kh/s and WU 140-150 m/s.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Work Utility will normally be 90% of Hashrate.


----------



## rickyman0319

so that mean my setting is all wrong? what is the best setting for 290 non x and 270x for n-scypt croin ( like verticoin and gpuc) using vertiminer 3.7.3


----------



## marexim

How is posible to change --kernel parameter in config or in bat file? How set a specifity .cl file to use for mining? In sgminer there are few .cl file, how pick one from these?


----------



## roiancuares

can someone help me with this problem? http://prntscr.com/39bsw1 im getting error it says its not compatible with windows 64 bit


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering what does this mean and how can I fix it?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering what does this mean and how can I fix it?


Lower your TC. Shouldn't have do go down much


----------



## rickyman0319

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
COLOR 0A
vertminer -o stratum+tcp://useast.coinsolver.com:3334 -u unknown -p xx -w 512 -I 14,19 -g 1 --lookup-gap 2 --auto-fan --thread-concurrency 24550,12408 --gpu-reorder --gpu-engine 1115,1000 --gpu-memclock 1425,1250 --gpu-vddc 1.25
pause

can anyone tell me what is wrong with this config?

1st slot is 270 ( recently is 290 non x) and 2nd slot is 290 ( recently is 270) I have to use "--gpu-reorder" to work with it.

270 got at least 130 kh/s with less than 100 WU/s

290 got 370-380 kh/s with 350 WU/s.

how can I make the 270 gpu faster than normal ?


----------



## Dego

Does anyone have an idea why do I with my 280x only 550Mh/s with sgminer but with old cgminer 3.7.2 I get 715Mh/s? I've tryed it all changing kernels, intensity, xintensity...

Code:



Code:


"xintensity" : "4",
"worksize" : "128",
"kernel" : "ckolivas",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "8193",
"shaders" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "2",
"api-mcast-port" : "4028",
"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "10",
"failover-switch-delay" : "60",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"log" : "5",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"queue" : "1",
"scan-time" : "7",
"tcp-keepalive" : "30",
"temp-hysteresis" : "3",
"shares" : "0",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin",
"no-client-reconnect" : true
}


----------



## Sin100

Can anyone tell me why my miner isn't working? I am trying to mine vertcoin. I have no idea why nothing is happening







.



CGminer.bat

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 200
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
COLOR 0A

cgminer.exe -o vc.us.talesfromthescrypt.org:5329 -u Chris180.1 -p x

config.conf

Code:



Code:


{
"pools" : [
        {
                "url" : "vc.us.talesfromthescrypt.org:5329",
                "user" : "Chris180.1",
                "pass" : "x"
        }
],

"xintensity" : "4",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "8192",
"temp-cutoff" : "90",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-only" : true,
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"device" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "2"
}


----------



## Pionir

I have Gigabyte R9 270 OC, 975/1400 MHz, CGMiner 3.7.2, LTC mining, 410 Kh/s WU 375, I-19...

"thread-concurrency" 1024 instead of 1280+1 multiplier for better "A" Accepted results per hour, so try to combine (example for my card, and you use the multiplier for your : CGMiner 3.7.2+1024, CGMiner 3.7.2 Kalroth+1280)...

Set "api-port" from "4028" to "0-4028" becouse it is your pool port, ex. wemineltc.comport is) 3333, usa4.wemineltc.com: (port is) 80.

I have not tried to CGMiner 3.7.2 Kalroth.


----------



## Sin100

Ignore my post above. Everything was set correctly however I needed to use SGminer, not CG. All working now







.


----------



## rickyman0319

what is the dffernce between gpu-vddc and powertune?


----------



## Pionir

I think...

gpu-vddc is the voltage of your graphic card (ex. 270 have 1.2 V in 3D mode) = Core Voltage.

Powertune is the amount of electricity for better work of the graphic chip thru your driver/utility.(max + 20%).



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Great work m8, but i wouldnt expect any bad advice from you tbh +1 rep m8!


----------



## rene12

Hello,

i am a newbie i i cant find my conf file that i write from sgminer. First i found them at my documents but now for last few day i dont find them, and i dont find them anywhere else. Can u help me.

i dont want to set the options every time i start mining

I have win 8.1 pro 64bit and sgminer.

thx

rene


----------



## dmfree88

You can create your own rene. You just create a text doc and make sure you save as sgminer.conf and select all files from the dropdown (if you save as .conf without selecting all files it will save as .conf.txt and it wont work)

Sorry everyone i havent updated the guide recently ive had alot on my plate. Will try to make some time soon for much needed updates


----------



## nicaromeo

Well , looks like i need some help here , i try to use cgminer 4.3.3 and i have a problem , it's saying "waiting for usb hotplug device or press q to quit" , what usb device?

My config looks like this:

{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://stratum.bitcoin.cz:3333",
"user" : "worker1",
"pass" : "pass"
}
],

"xintensity" : "4",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "8193",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-only" : true,
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"device" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "2"
}

Why its not working? Pls help , im a starter and only used GUIminer untill now but i only get around 730 mhash\s with an Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X.


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicaromeo*
> 
> Well , looks like i need some help here , i try to use cgminer 4.3.3 and i have a problem,


i dont think that particular release is for gpu. i believe the latest cgminer is the 3.7.2 for gpu use if remember correctly, lot of this stuff blurs together after awhile.


----------



## nicaromeo

Yep , you are right , i have 3.7.2 but it looks like its not working with intensity set to 20 or 18 the server is rejecting everything but the hash is around 900 khash\s , its working only on 16 or lower and then i have again around 720 mhash\s , but i have a question , is there any deference between mhash\s and khash\s? I tried some mint program and i have 720mhash\s too and its saying i make 0.0012 btc in one month , is this a joke? Do you know any other coins to mine for and worth to be mined with gpu?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicaromeo*
> 
> Yep , you are right , i have 3.7.2 but it looks like its not working with intensity set to 20 or 18 the server is rejecting everything but the hash is around 900 khash\s , its working only on 16 or lower and then i have again around 720 mhash\s , but i have a question , is there any deference between mhash\s and khash\s? I tried some mint program and i have 720mhash\s too and its saying i make 0.0012 btc in one month , is this a joke? Do you know any other coins to mine for and worth to be mined with gpu?


I would personally recommend curecoin as its picking up popularity fast and actually is folding instead of mining. which is good for the world!

As far as mining goes theres a few options out there blackcoin seems to be a fairly safe bet and decent option.

For your settings i think you might need higher thread concurrency. check the litecoin mining wiki but im pretty sure the 290 should have at least double that thread concurrency. That should help get you more stable at higher hashrates. the other miner that you were using was likely a sha miner. Which runs at a much higher speed (mh instead of kh) but there are already machines (ASIC) that can mine sha with such high speed and lower power use, that gpu can no longer mine it to gain a profit (like bitcoin). You will have to use a older version of cgminer (or just use sgminer or kalroths cgminer) to mine scrypt coins.


----------



## rene12

Thx,i just downloaded another sgminer build and now it is saving on the same place. I am now building mining rig with some different cards. I have problem maping them right, or i have to week psu to handle 3 of them. I have 6870,5870 and 5770. When two are working everything seem well but i cannot get all three to work. Either one of them is having low hashrate or is having many hw


----------



## grifftech

Do I name the CGminer conf cgminer.conf?


----------



## grifftech

I am getting an error saying

Fatal JSON error in configuration file
Configuration file could not be used
Need to specify at least one pool server

Here is my .conf

{
"pools" : [
{
"url" : "stratum+tcp://US.coinmine.pw:1111",
"user" : "Grifftech265",
"pass" : "xxxxxxxxxx"
}
]
,
"xintensity" : "8",
"gpu-threads" : "2"
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "8192",
"gpu-engine" : "1100",
"gpu-memclock" : "1300",
"temp-cutoff" : "90",
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",

}

The pool says I don't need to do username.workername but I have tried it both ways and still same issue


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifftech*
> 
> I am getting an error saying
> 
> Fatal JSON error in configuration file
> Configuration file could not be used
> Need to specify at least one pool server
> 
> Here is my .conf
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://US.coinmine.pw:1111",
> "user" : "Grifftech265",
> "pass" : "xxxxxxxxxx"
> }
> ]
> ,
> "xintensity" : "8",
> "gpu-threads" : "2"
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "8192",
> "gpu-engine" : "1100",
> "gpu-memclock" : "1300",
> "temp-cutoff" : "90",
> "log" : "5",
> "queue" : "0",
> "scan-time" : "1",
> 
> }
> 
> The pool says I don't need to do username.workername but I have tried it both ways and still same issue


Its the evil comma! Always lol..

There should be no comma on the very last line of your config file. You will definitely want username.workername is the user field but the comma at the end is whats killing it.

Always those evil commas lol.. also gputhread line needs a comma. All settings must have comma at the end except the very last one (in your config is scantime)


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene12*
> 
> Thx,i just downloaded another sgminer build and now it is saving on the same place. I am now building mining rig with some different cards. I have problem maping them right, or i have to week psu to handle 3 of them. I have 6870,5870 and 5770. When two are working everything seem well but i cannot get all three to work. Either one of them is having low hashrate or is having many hw


What psu are you using? All 3 cards work without any hw errors if ran seperate?


----------



## yugo23

What are your settings for 270X that return 500+ KH/s? Those from the first post, with 1160 core and 1498 memory?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yugo23*
> 
> What are your settings for 270X that return 500+ KH/s? Those from the first post, with 1160 core and 1498 memory?


You missed the boat. Even if your electricity was free the 30 minutes it takes to set up a mining rig would be a waste of 30 minutes of your time. Invest in an ASIC.


----------

